# Moms of Many JULY!!!



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I didn't see one so I hope it's okay to start one!









We went to get our fireworks yesterday and we all just got some together vs. last year when each kid had their own bag. They of course stole from each other and pouted about another having more, etc. It was awful. When I told them about my new plan to have a family bag of fireworks we all share, my oldest said "But the fun is in the having of it." ?!

We kept all our receipts last month b/c I wanted to see what we were actually spending...I wish I didn't know!!!!! No, really, it's great. Now we can figure out how to cut back as we were over budget in every department- shocking in some areas. DH is on a river trip with friends and when he gets back I have to share the results with him, convince him to work landscaping (he's a teacher) for several weeks this summer (which he won't like hearing- he SO looks forward to playing in the summer), and also try to convince him to **build a wall in the middle of our big downstairs room (which could be a dining room, now I'm using for my preschool)...there is a door on each end of the room so it could easily become two!

I want to give our oldest his own room as he's approaching puberty...and he's terrible to his 5 yr old brother who he currently shares with. He just wants a place to read and draw in peace. It would be a little room but perfect for him- he's not materialistic so doesn't have "stuff." The other half of the room would be still used for my preschool, off the living room. Perfect. Very cheap and do-able quickly. Then we can move the two little boys in together and my daughter will have room for a desk! phew.

Oh boy! I'll bet he'll be so excited he came home!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

subbing.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Also subbing


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

subbing!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

And, OMGosh, I having twin dreams! Or nightmares, more like it.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Twins are amazing!
I would have sixtuplet nightmares.

Anyway, mataji4, I'm too scared to find out what we use every month for food. I don't want to know. All organic etc. costs a lot. I close my eyes every time I grocery shop and just drag the card.









Anyway, I should get to bed.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
And, OMGosh, I having twin dreams! Or nightmares, more like it.









Welcome to my reality.









And I am also subbing....

So MoMs what the heck do you do when you're on bedrest and you have your kids locked up in the house with you all day because you have no fenced in area and live on a busy street? Grin and bare it until you give birth?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Ah Maggie that sounds tricky and I have no tips but I'll send you some patience vibes along with de-frazzling vibes!

ds1 has a dinghy which has a hole somewhere in the base so it doesn't hold air well and they can't put it on the river. The sides are fine though so ds2 and I blew it up and filled it with water for the girls to play in this afternoon. It is stiflingly hot and although I really can't complain because it is so good to be at home with all the doors open and eat outside like we did last night with my mum, I really really don't want to cook dinner tonight!

I went through a time of keeping our receipts but just a glance at each big food shop receipt tells you where the big money is going. The most expensive one off item we buy is cheese!


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi Maggie,

I was on bedrest, but only for a month. It was the middle of winter and we were living in a big city with limited outdoor space and no place the children could be out in alone.

We read. A lot. Great things---all the Chronicles of Narnia, all of Frog and Toad, all of Martha and George, the Story of the World, science encyclopedias, joke books, all of Vriginia Lee Burton and Bill Peet.

We drew and colored, too, but reading was the lest messy and the most fun.

Call in all favors. You don't really know how much help you'll need come October, but you know you need some now.

Good luck!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

We save all our receipts and track online and I could hazard a guess as to what we spend on food but I am not going to do so. If I did it would be weekly figure and not monthly as that number would truly scare me. My current budget plan involves refusing to go everyday no matter what didn't get put on the list last time. We can always make it another day without something.

subbing in.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

The kids will not stop bickering lately and its driving me nuts. Our friends are not coming for the 4th after all. Second time they have had to cancel and we have not seen them in 2 years. My patience is gone and DH and I keep getting in little arguments. Seems we are both are usually trying to say the same thing just in different ways and cannot see each others way until later. I hate communication. Oh and I hate having one car.

So there is my happy contribution to the thread.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I was just coming to post that I am in a pissy mood as well.







'Tis the season?


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
Welcome to my reality.









And I am also subbing....

So MoMs what the heck do you do when you're on bedrest and you have your kids locked up in the house with you all day because you have no fenced in area and live on a busy street? Grin and bare it until you give birth?









We went through this when I was pregnant with my youngest. It is hard and we all drove each other bonkers. We played Yahtzee a lot and we ended up hauling out our tv and dvd player. We had gone tv free several months before but, desperate times and all. I was constantly praying for patience.







Once dd was born I was up and about and loving the mobility but I pushed too hard. I was just so sick of being in bed. Baby and I would have benefited from a bit more down time though.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions!

We have already pulled out the little TV and put it in the playroom and let me tell you my oldest (5) is in love with iCarly and has started to act the part







Oh heck no! Love the book idea.









Well I'm close to birthing these two so hopefully we don't kill each other before then!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

When I was on bedrest (and it was only for a month and only with 2) we watched a lot of videos, played a lot of board games, and read a lot of books.

My kids killed the boot bench/shoe shelf. Any new and improved suggestions for corralling shoes, or should I just buy another.


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
When I was on bedrest (and it was only for a month and only with 2) we watched a lot of videos, played a lot of board games, and read a lot of books.

My kids killed the boot bench/shoe shelf. Any new and improved suggestions for corralling shoes, or should I just buy another.

we use an over the door canvas shoe holder since right as you come in our back door (the door off the driveway we use the most) is a door to the downstairs.
oh btw I'm Sarah.... mama to dd 10, ds 9, ds 4 1/2, ds 2 and ds 3months


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi! I'm Liz, mom to four. Childcare provider to a bunch more. I took eight kids to the mall playground and Barnes & Noble today.

Dh and I noticed the other day the VOLUME of food that our kids and the childcare kids consume and I was thinking maybe we could have one day here where we list how much we've used and what.

Ex:

Breakfast:

1 doz eggs
1/2 pound bacon
8 biscuits
1/2 pound cheese
1 cantalope
8 donuts
1/2 gal of chocolate soymilk


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I was just coming to post that I am in a pissy mood as well.







'Tis the season?

I was in a pissy mood with DH last night. He's not home from work yet.. so we will see how the evening progresses.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 

My kids killed the boot bench/shoe shelf. Any new and improved suggestions for corralling shoes, or should I just buy another.

We have tried all kinds of shoe solutions but now have a shoe pile under the desk in the entrance vestibule. I call it the vestibule because it isn't a hallway in the british sense of the word but a 4ft square space where you can open the front door and run straight up the stairs! I have one of those Ikea shoe thingies which I keep *my* shoes in so I don't have to dig through the pile. Tehy do come in a set of 3 but the other two boxes are used for art stuff and there wouldn't be room for them in said vestibule anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Breakfast:

1 doz eggs
1/2 pound bacon
8 biscuits
1/2 pound cheese
1 cantalope
8 donuts
1/2 gal of chocolate soymilk

Yikes that's a lot of food!

I've been a bit ranty with dh today too but its mainly over business stuff not anything personal. This man can neither record anything on a piece of paper nor locate a piece of paper that he wrote something important on and he can never find keys.







This makes things hard sometimes and I was already a bit grumpy because he woke me up this morning to tell me about a pissy call from a pissy client just to get it off his chest.







:

It is stifling hot here and we English folk don't do well with heat: it makes everyone a bit impatient and unreasonable. Fine if you stay at home all day and hide from the heat but not if you do business with people....


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

i was pissy last week, i got my hair cut and colored.... im still pissy but at least i have good hair now.... lol DH says 'i look the part' and yes dh still wants to get us to get pgnt... IDK....


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
I went through a time of keeping our receipts but just a glance at each big food shop receipt tells you where the big money is going. The most expensive one off item we buy is cheese!

Remind me to talk to you about my cheddar dealer- £3 a lb, but he's over in Somerset.

AM, get the IKEA boxes- but screw them into the wall. I have a hole in my downstairs bathroom now because of them









Please, let it rain. Let it rain soon. I'm only 15 weeks pregnant but the way my feet look, you'd think I was at least 35 weeks along. They're so swollen with the heat








We had a scan yesterday, and there's only one in there, but it (he? she?) is measuring big for dates. I'm getting excited now, though.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Hot feet, oh dear. Put something like a pillow under the your mattress so that you have your legs up when you are asleep to help you get a good 'thin feet' start to the next day.

I'm glad everything looks ok on your scan. Do you think the pickle is big for dates or the dates are different?

Do you mean DON'T screw the boxes to the wall? Mine are on the floor and will stay there!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amj'smommy* 
we use an over the door canvas shoe holder since right as you come in our back door (the door off the driveway we use the most) is a door to the downstairs.
oh btw I'm Sarah.... mama to dd 10, ds 9, ds 4 1/2, ds 2 and ds 3months









Ok, other than ONE pair each (which I have to frequently enforce) everyone who is over the age of 12 carries shoes to thier own bedroom closets. Next to the front door I have a coffee table (with crusing kids around, I havent had a coffee table actually in front of the couch inh years!) Under it and next to it go all the grown up/older kids shoes. ON it are two laundry baskets, a regular/large basket for dd's shoes and a smaller one that holds my four year old ds's shoes. There is a shelf over it that holds the babys shoes, he is two and if you can reach them, they are GONE. Anyway, that works for us.

What I need is more space to store clothes.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

subbing.

I have a very sore throat and think I am getting the flu again














:







:

It's also very cold here







:

Oh and I have a huge stack of laundry that I need to do









Sorry to complain so much


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
Hot feet, oh dear. Put something like a pillow under the your mattress so that you have your legs up when you are asleep to help you get a good 'thin feet' start to the next day.

I'm glad everything looks ok on your scan. Do you think the pickle is big for dates or the dates are different?

Do you mean DON'T screw the boxes to the wall? Mine are on the floor and will stay there!

Head circumference is at 16+3 and by my dates I'm at 15+5- so it's not off enough that the NHS would move my dates. Abdominal circumference and femur length are commensurate with a 17 weeker, though... I don't think that this is going to be a 6lber, put it that way







But hey, big babies are easier once they're on the outside.

And yes, I mean screw the boxes to the wall so that the kids can't pull them over.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

nak

bedrest- anyone in your neighborhood who can come take the kids out in the yard for a 1/2 hr to hour a couple times a week? trusted teen maybe. i know how wild mine get if they don't get out some.

1 car- we have 3- 2 come aug.-but all need repair. we have a suv- dh's that needs an electric agnition cost 100ish, my wagon just blew the headgasket this week so add 400 and the mini van- going to my ex in aug, needs shocks/struts and breaks so we can't put all of us in it, it can't handle the weight and dh is using it for work.we aren't fixing the van- ex is aware of problems and will be fixing himself. so right now we are stuck sticking reallt close to home and there is not much around to do- even though we live in the city.

shoe storage- we use 2 milk crates to store the kids shoes and have that in the unused cupboard in the entertainmemt stand.all out of the way and the dc know where they go/find them.dh and i keep ours in our room- dds will use mine if i don't.dd 15 can only have 2 pairs in the basket because she has soooo many.

money/food- yup we spend the most on food too.about 700 a month.next is probably the water bill at around 100/month.

we go through a gal of milk/day, a loaf of bread/2 days,and a box of cereal/2 days. we dont eat lot of eggs all the time but when we do doz./day.juice is a biggie here- they don't get a lot but the bottles are soo small for 100% juice, we go thru 1/day.pb and jelly 1 jar ea/week. this is just the basics. i've started to have to doulbe recipes for dinners now that they are getting bigger and eating more.

im an aunt for the first time.







: my sis had her son- probably her one and only, last wednesday. he was 6 lbs 8 oz @ 40.4 wks- so tiny. had a really fast and hard labor- 1 hr 45 mins.babe was transverse and they used the vaccum.







she tore forward and back badly- hence the only one reason. but she also hard a really hard time w/the weigt gain- has had eating disorder all her life,but had been doing good till pg. so happy for her. and love im to death.she's bfing, cding, co-sleeping, so cool!


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

subbing

BTW, I'm Heather, and my kids are dd-12, dd-6, ds-2.5, and dd-4 months. I just feel like I need to be around people who don't think having 4 kids is completely crazy.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
I was in a pissy mood with DH last night. He's not home from work yet.. so we will see how the evening progresses.









Tina are you ever in a non pissy mood at your DH?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
i was pissy last week, i got my hair cut and colored.... im still pissy but at least i have good hair now.... lol DH says 'i look the part' and yes dh still wants to get us to get pgnt... IDK....

I want good hair. I need a person to come into my home and show me how to cut my hair, and dress me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purple Sage* 
subbing

BTW, I'm Heather, and my kids are dd-12, dd-6, ds-2.5, and dd-4 months. I just feel like I need to be around people who don't think having 4 kids is completely crazy.

















good to see some more mamas of 4.







I feel like I am on the low end of the totem pole here sometimes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Dh and I noticed the other day the VOLUME of food that our kids and the childcare kids consume and I was thinking maybe we could have one day here where we list how much we've used and what.

Ex:

Breakfast:

1 doz eggs
1/2 pound bacon
8 biscuits
1/2 pound cheese
1 cantalope
8 donuts
1/2 gal of chocolate soymilk

We all kind of east sporadically for breakfast but here is what we bought yesterday at Costco for the month (some items will last longer as they are all bulk being Costco and all):

2 cases of black beans
box of cheerios
case of refried beans
Box of ritz crackers (there goes my no HFCS)
case of kidney beans
10 # of carrots
Large bottle of salsa
Box of oatmeal (6 lbs I think)
Bag of org peas
Jar of Adams Peanut butter
5 lbs of block cheddar cheese
case of pasta (10 packages I think)
2 bags of frozen brocoli
Bottle of soy sauce
4 lbs of shredded cheddar
4 gallons of non fat milk (this is for 1-2 weeks I will get more later)
4 boxes of butter (This is one pkg at Costco)
10 lbs of org sugar cane
package of ground beef
2# of mozzarella
6 lbs (I think) red delicious apples
Large bag of tortillas
Small bag of whole wheat tortillas
3 lbs of bananas (will be gone in a week)
4 lbs of plain yogurt (we get two per month usually)
Half gallon of heavy whip cream
half gallon of half and half
6 lbs of grapes
4 bags of bread so 8 loaves (Had to throw away my old, old, old loaf pans last week, I hate buying bread.







)
4 lbs of mini cucumbers
6 large cans of frozen oj
4 lbs of strawberries

Believe it or not this was a small month. We had beef roasts in the freezer, bags of strawberries for smoothies, etc. I also did not need any baking supplies as I am not baking as much due to the heat.

I was only over my budget of $270 by $3.07!! Guess what tax was. Yep $3.07.







We bought non food items also but toothpaste and plastic wrap were it I think. Now I have $180.00 budgeted to get me through the rest of the month. Should be fine though as all I will need is milk and veggies/fruits.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

Subbing. I'm only mom to 3, but they're 3 and under! I'm working as a doula now in addition to my "day job" as a research associate. My husband works 2 jobs and we're considering renting one of our "extra" rooms because we're having a lot of trouble financially. I SO want more children...we're waiting until my youngest is 2 to start trying again. I want to get my BSN and be an RN on my way to midwifery before having another child!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
Tina are you ever in a non pissy mood at your DH?









Yes.. but it's usually more of an eh moment. Right now I feel like a "Mob Wars Widow" and it's kinda pissing me off. We went to my moms last night because they shot off some of their fireworks and be brought his freaking laptop with him to play.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
subbing.

I have a very sore throat and think I am getting the flu again














:







:

It's also very cold here







:

Oh and I have a huge stack of laundry that I need to do









Sorry to complain so much









Cold??? Where are you?? Im packing my bags and coming to visit! It was 103 here today!!! Im Mellllltiiiiingggg!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Purple Sage* 
subbing

BTW, I'm Heather, and my kids are dd-12, dd-6, ds-2.5, and dd-4 months. I just feel like I need to be around people who don't think having 4 kids is completely crazy.









Ha! I use to feel like I barely had ANY kids compared to most in this group, but the number of us with "only" four is on the rise!! You arent nuts. I have four and I might want more. Am I nuts?

Food: about a gallon of milk in two days, sometimes faster. I cant keep cereal on the shelf no matter how much I buy. Probally go through four or five boxes a week. Snacks never last, fruit is gone quickly. If I buy the melon already cut, its gone before the groceries are all unloaded, lol!! My kids drink like crazy too, we go through two gallons of tea in a day and the milk and water.... I cant keep cups clean!! Seems like we are always out of everything!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

new mamas. 4 isn't small at all and 3 under 3 is way more than I have on my plate! Mine are 16, 12, 6 and 2 which is easier in some ways and harder in others.

Anglyn, we are like that with cereals, fruit and snacks too but we have cut down on our milk consumption drastically and everyone just has water to drink whi means you can wash the cups less often







:


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Points down. THEY'RE BACK!! You just haveta put them back.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Orangefoot, If I could get away with it.... dd is addicted to milk, shes the only one and ds2 has just become a big fan of water but I cant live without my ice tea and if I have it, they all have it, darn them!

Ever try to sneak a piece of candy without sharing? I swear, the same kids who cant hear me screaming thier names can hear a candy wrapped from three rooms away! The perk up instantly with a suspicious, "whats that?"!!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Cold??? Where are you?? Im packing my bags and coming to visit! It was 103 here today!!! Im Mellllltiiiiingggg!!!!

I am in Australia and it's winter here







:


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Ever try to sneak a piece of candy without sharing? I swear, the same kids who cant hear me screaming thier names can hear a candy wrapped from three rooms away! The perk up instantly with a suspicious, "whats that?"!!

And here I thought it was only my children that had super "Spidey" hearing when it came to candy wrappers.









Guess it is one way to keep me from eating when I should not be.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I've given up on trying to eat my own food. The two year old will only eat food, it seems, off someone elses plate. Same food, mind you. I just feed them then eat THIER leftovers! That'll teach 'em...Im sure what it'll teach em, but something, surely...hehe


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
I am in Australia and it's winter here







:

Me too, but it's not cold, it's lovely!


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Hi! I'm Liz, mom to four. Childcare provider to a bunch more. I took eight kids to the mall playground and Barnes & Noble today.

Dh and I noticed the other day the VOLUME of food that our kids and the childcare kids consume and I was thinking maybe we could have one day here where we list how much we've used and what.

Ex:

Breakfast:

1 doz eggs
1/2 pound bacon
8 biscuits
1/2 pound cheese
1 cantalope
8 donuts
1/2 gal of chocolate soymilk









My oldest is 3 so we've yet to experience the large amounts of food. I will prepare myself now - thanks


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I think I finally have the shoe storage worked out. I bought a shoe organizing shelf thingy, and we put it out on the porch. We have a nice wrap around porch so I put it around the corner from the front door. (so guest don't have to see it) We used to use a basket, but then someone would rummage through it looking for a shoe on the bottom and throw everyone else's shoes all over the floor. This new shelf thing has been working quite well for several months now. I got it at Target, and I think it was made by Rubbermaid.(its a wood type material though). You can add onto it too.









On food....I try to keep our budget to around $600 a month, and I feel like we get pretty close. We use http://www.thegrocerygame.com. I get loads of food for pennies on the dollar....way cheaper than I would pay wholesale. I have tons of things stockpiled all over the house....laundry detergent, cleaning products, toothpaste, toothbrushes, shampoo, and loads of food. It really has taken the stress out of grocery shopping. We go through 2 gallons of milk a week, but I don't let the kids just drink it. They have it with their cereal, and we cook with it. Sometimes we will have cookies and milk so they will get a glass. We probably use 2-3 loaves of bread a week.

On another note, dh has wanted to ttc #6 for the last year or so. I had had some serious health issues so of course we put that off. I am finally in the clear, and even though I had told dh that we would wait to ttc next spring we decided to give it a go. We tried last month with no luck. I just Oed, so hopefully we got lucky this month. He only has one more month or all bets are off.....I refuse to be big and pregnant in the summer again.....so we will wait until at least February next year if this doesn't work.

Five kiddos just don't feel like a very large family to me. Maybe because I grew up one of 5. Six feels like I'm stepping off the deep end though! We have always wanted 8-10 though, so we are excited. I'm not excited about the dirty looks and crappy comments though from strangers though. Lucky for us both of our families fully support us having a very large family. I love my MIL! She even told me she had a dream about a baby, so she hinted that she knows something is up.







(we haven't told anyone about ttc though)


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *party_of_seven* 
On food....I try to keep our budget to around $600 a month, and I feel like we get pretty close.

Oh my! How do you manage?! That can't be for organic food?
I'm starting to wonder if food is way cheaper over in the states. Even though I dunno how much we use, I'm pretty damn sure it's more than that, maybe double, or more. (All organic.)

And next qurestion, does everybody budget? I sometimes feel like I'm a real weirdo for not budgeting at all.
But why do one need to? I can't fin a brilliant reason in my head.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I was trying to figure out if what pathui5 listed was alot of food for us or not. We are veg so the choices are different, my 5 kiddos are 1.5 yo to 12.5 yo. I know I spend at least $1000 a month on food, some organic and not much convenient food as we bake our own bread and rarely buy anything packaged individually like granola bars. We do go through tons of produce.


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I do buy some organic produce, but not all. We eat mainly whole foods, and many vegetarian meals. I do get the occasional treats though when I get them for cheap...like granola bars, crackers, ice cream.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Me too, but it's not cold, it's lovely!

Are you up north Pixiekisses?


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

I love the grocery talk. Our budget is $400 (4 kids at home ds16, dd14, ds almost-3, dd1) per month but we raise our own beef, eggs, and occasionally pork. Sometimes I can stay on it, other times not. We won't be harvesting heavily from the garden until next month...so I go to the produce tent weekly and spend about $30 on fresh fruit and veggies. Next month it'll be more like $5/week. PixieKisses, I budget because DH's income is mostly seasonal and if I don't stay on a budget during the good-money times (late Spring - early Fall), then the less-money times are awful!

A typical breakfast at our house would be:
1 dozen eggs, scrambled
a dozen biscuits or about 8 pancakes
a pitcher of juice


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I spend $400 on a month. Well, $400 a month is budgeted. When you throw in our tab at the local corner store, it's more like $500 total. I buy meat when it's marked down, I use coupons like mad. We do luck out because we have a surplus outlet with super deals on both organic and conventional food. We don't drink milk. We drink water and iced tea (herbal, not caffienated, because that would be insane). Probably most of our money is spent on produce. Also, that doesn't include any household stuff. Oh, and we eat at the church at least once a week, which defnitely helps.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been without internet for a while...

Turns out I wasn't pregnant...just hormonally whacky! great.

When my period finally came I was devastated emotionally, as I had just decided to be excited about the pregnancy...I think I realized why I was so sad. Because our current financial situation is so borderline awful that it would be really irresponsible to plan another baby...so the only way we can have one (and we both want one) is to have a "woops" baby. But I think it opened up the question and we're just thinking about it for now.

I got us on WIC this morning and it felt good to buy all that free food!!! Anything helps. We're on a buying hiatus for anything non essential to see how much better we can do each month. It feels good to not be helpless.

Welcome other moms of 4!

When are you due Maggie?? Sorry about the bedrest...


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

mataji4 I get what you are saying about wanting another and realizing it is not a good decision. Kudos to you for doing what it takes to get what you need for your four sweeties. Things do change, even financial situations. They change whether you are in a good or bad situation so enjoy the good and deal wth the bad.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I spend $400 on a month. Well, $400 a month is budgeted. When you throw in our tab at the local corner store, it's more like $500 total. I buy meat when it's marked down, I use coupons like mad. We do luck out because we have a surplus outlet with super deals on both organic and conventional food. We don't drink milk. We drink water and iced tea (herbal, not caffienated, because that would be insane). Probably most of our money is spent on produce. Also, that doesn't include any household stuff. Oh, and we eat at the church at least once a week, which defnitely helps.

Wow $400 a month that's great! I spend that in a Fortnight! I wonder if it makes a difference that most of my kids are older and eat more...

What irritates me is the cost of kids snack foods, I've gone back to baking cakes and cookies for the kids to tak to school as well fruit, bottle of water and a sandwhich.

We don't have coupons here but there is often sales and I stock up then.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

We spend around $500 a month on food. It's more if dh does a lot of the shopping and less if I do most of the shopping.







We are mostly vegetarian, though, and I cook bulk beans and rice for lots of cheap filling meals. I also hate to buy pre-packaged snack foods and would rather bake a batch of cookies or muffins instead. DH, on the other hand, can't leave the store without tons of fresh fruit (no matter if it's in season or not) and bags of chips and string cheese and things like that. I buy fresh fruit if it's under $1 a pounds and always stock up on frozen fruit, and I tend to get 'ingredients' instead of 'products', iykwim. This month I have vowed to do ALL of the grocery shopping just to see how low our food bill can go.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

It must make a difference where we all live...there is no way I could spend $400 or 500 on food in a month. Food is more expensive here than in other places I guess. I don't buy snack foods at all- my kids eat lots of apples, carrots, and I make popcorn and tea every day at 3. I think the cheapest I can get it down to is about $150 per week. We do eat almost entirely organic, though. It's one of the things we aren't willing to compromise on!

We have chickens so we go through the 8 eggs they lay per day every day. It's great! Wish we had a few more...next time I'll get more to begin with. We also have a huge garden that is just kicking in with carrots and squash, and we put in potatoes, beans, corn and peppers down the street at a friend's huge garden, so soon it will be great. And our apple tree is laden this year!! We planted all the fruit trees here when we moved here 6 years ago, so they are just starting to really produce! It's exciting.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
It must make a difference where we all live...there is no way I could spend $400 or 500 on food in a month. Food is more expensive here than in other places I guess. I don't buy snack foods at all- my kids eat lots of apples, carrots, and I make popcorn and tea every day at 3. I think the cheapest I can get it down to is about $150 per week. We do eat almost entirely organic, though. It's one of the things we aren't willing to compromise on!

We have chickens so we go through the 8 eggs they lay per day every day. It's great! Wish we had a few more...next time I'll get more to begin with. We also have a huge garden that is just kicking in with carrots and squash, and we put in potatoes, beans, corn and peppers down the street at a friend's huge garden, so soon it will be great. And our apple tree is laden this year!! We planted all the fruit trees here when we moved here 6 years ago, so they are just starting to really produce! It's exciting.









:

Lets see.. Last payday I spent $218 at New Seasons, $180 at Trader Joes, and $75 with Organics to You.(although I think I am going to cancel them and spend the money at the farmers market.) I spend $10 a week on raw milk and and 7 -10 a week on eggs. The big shopping trips are every other week. Now granted.. I was in the hospital the payday before and DH did the shopping at the local store so I had to get a lot of stuff we were completly out of (rather than waiting for a sale.) But I would say we spend $800-$1000 on food a month.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I also do the wanting a baby but thinking its not the right time thing. But then, Im 40 so tick tock you know. Sometimes I think about having an ooops baby on purpose, lol! But seriously, we just cant right now. DH has been in and out of work this last six months and its awful. I got on wic too, it helps. I spend a lot on food, but we have three adults and two teenage boys in addition to the three little ones plus I quite often have extra kids and they all eat A LOT! Im checking out that link right now to the grocery game!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

baltic - this is exactly what we do for snacks. Well, sometimes I let the kids bake them but the mess and the waste can drive me batty. Why on earth would I buy a box of granola bars for $2 - $5 when that is only 1 snack for us and the health value is dubious?

I did find Larabars at BigLots/OddLots for $8 a case of 16. Given that they contain dates, cashews, and pistachios and cost $1.75 each at the grocery store I caved but who needs shellac on their food? It is listed as an ingredient on the fiber one bars my mom buys!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I made two trays of ginger oat crunchies ( a chunky oat biscuit) last night and now there are 2 left!! I also baked 18 oatmeal muffins which will be gone by tomorrow....unless I put half of them in the freezer now









The muffin recipe is here and a really quick banana muffin recipe is here

For the hillbilly ones I use milk soured with 1tbs vinegar not buttermilk and I do the banana one with oil not melted butter. Both freeze well which makes it worth doing a bigger batch.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

you guys bake so much! are you baking daily or a couple x a wk? I can't imagine doing that on top of everything else I have to do. I like the idea of baking and cooking lots of meals and freezing them but can never seem to get it together enough to do it. but you all inspire me!

we have a garden which (hopefully) will have lots of tomatoes, zucchuni (sp?), some green peppers and garden beans, green onions, carrots, a few stalks of corn and cucumbers. I know we'll have more zucchuni than I'll know what to do with (had suggestions of bread or muffins but don't know if DC will actually eat them). We also have a ton of pumpkin plants (they're taking over the gardens) but they are the gaint pumpkins, not the kind I could bake with (I think)- the 200 lb+ carving kind (dh's idea) so as long as we can get them to last (not rot) till halloween we'll have more than enough for each kid to carve and give away some to friends' DC.

what kinds of recipes do you see that I could make and can or freeze in the list? besides the obivious spagetti sauce- which we'll be making a ton of and we use a lot of here. ???


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
It must make a difference where we all live...there is no way I could spend $400 or 500 on food in a month. Food is more expensive here than in other places I guess. I don't buy snack foods at all- my kids eat lots of apples, carrots, and I make popcorn and tea every day at 3. I think the cheapest I can get it down to is about $150 per week. We do eat almost entirely organic, though. It's one of the things we aren't willing to compromise on!

We have chickens so we go through the 8 eggs they lay per day every day. It's great! Wish we had a few more...next time I'll get more to begin with. We also have a huge garden that is just kicking in with carrots and squash, and we put in potatoes, beans, corn and peppers down the street at a friend's huge garden, so soon it will be great. And our apple tree is laden this year!! We planted all the fruit trees here when we moved here 6 years ago, so they are just starting to really produce! It's exciting.

It definitely makes a difference where you live. When we lived in NY, we were spending a lot more on food. Everything is so much cheaper here in Texas - especially the things we tend to eat a lot like Mexican food staples and such. We don't always buy organic - only if the price difference isn't that much.

I wish we could have chickens here! My coworker in NY had ducks and would give me the eggs because she wouldn't eat them. Duck eggs at the farmer's market aren't cheap.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

You all are a great resource with the cost-saving tips and recipe sites!







We participate in a CSA every year for our summer/fall produce and buy our "dirty" fruits organic at Whole Foods. There's no Cosco around here and I haven't yet been able to budget my groceries, but I'm working on it. I just signed up for www.thegrocerygame.com and I'm excited to start shopping with coupons!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Are you up north Pixiekisses?

WA. Where are you? (I should mention I like it when it's a little cooler.)

I think I'd love to grow some of my own food! Like vegetables and such. But where we live now, it's not an option, and we love it here so we wont be moving for that reason. But it must save a lot, organic vegetables are expensive and we use tons. And, how cool to eat food you made yourself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsSurplus* 
PixieKisses, I budget because DH's income is mostly seasonal and if I don't stay on a budget during the good-money times (late Spring - early Fall), then the less-money times are awful!

Well, that I get. I guess I don't have a really good reason to budget, or I probably would. The only thing I really make sure we do is save lots each month, both for all the kids, and for us, and for retirement etc.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Loving all this money saving stuff with regards to food!







:

I need to get together a simple cookbook fro myself and really look at what we eat. I want to start buying way more in bulk. The thing that keeps me away from Costco and other's like it in thinking it's not worth it is they don't have bulk bins of like rice and oats and such. I like bulk bins way more than prepackaged.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

We have a Costco but I won't buy there b/c I want to support our local food store that's been serving our community for thirty years. They have "standard pricing" which is very low, on staples like a cheddar, oats, rice, popcorn, a certain bread, a specific pasta sauce, etc, so I appreciate that.

I don't think our family eats as much as other families do. Maybe it's all the time we spent in India and East Africa?? When we sit down to our meals, we are hungry and everyone eats everything on their plates without fuss. Typically, we eat like this:

Bfast: French toast (one big loaf of bread, eggs from our chickens, topped with homemade jam and plain yogurt)

snack: fruit

Lunch: leftovers or rice, fresh veggies, smoothies

snack: buttery popcorn and tea

Dinner: stir fry, curry and rice, pasta and salad, beans and rice with tortillas...something like that- always protein and veggies with dinner

Sometimes we have dessert, sometimes I bake muffins for snack...but this is usually about it. We can have more helpings if still hungry so we always leave the meals full. We're all healthy and active so I guess what we're doing is fine, but sometimes I go to other people's houses and I can't believe how much and often they eat, and I wonder if I'm underfeeding us!


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I think we probably eat less than lots of other people too! I definitely don't have cupboards full of food like lots of people I know.

I do bake quite a bit though and mostly bake at night. The other night I did mess up and forget to put sugar in the oatmeal muffins. They taste ok split with with jam in!!

I'm not a big fan of cleaning and tidying up which is probably why I have time to cook and bake. I'm not superhuman or anything


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
we have a garden which (hopefully) will have lots of tomatoes, zucchuni (sp?), some green peppers and garden beans, green onions, carrots, a few stalks of corn and cucumbers. I know we'll have more zucchuni than I'll know what to do with (had suggestions of bread or muffins but don't know if DC will actually eat them). We also have a ton of pumpkin plants (they're taking over the gardens) but they are the gaint pumpkins, not the kind I could bake with (I think)- the 200 lb+ carving kind (dh's idea) so as long as we can get them to last (not rot) till halloween we'll have more than enough for each kid to carve and give away some to friends' DC.

what kinds of recipes do you see that I could make and can or freeze in the list? besides the obivious spagetti sauce- which we'll be making a ton of and we use a lot of here. ???

Pizza sauce...you can also grate the zucchini & freeze it for muffins & bread later in the year (my kids LOVE zucchini bread...and I had never tried it until I was an adult because it sounds gross...but it is so good. If need be, you can tempt them with CHOCOLATE zucchini bread! Allrecipesdotcom has good recipes for zucchini breads). You could can salsa since you have tomatoes and peppers...


----------



## tifpaul (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow . . . my next move was to look for a banana muffin recipe on line. We are visiting my in-laws and so I'm away from all my cookbooks.

Before #4 arrived in May, I baked all of our bread - probably 3x every 2 weeks. Probably after summer I'll start again. I also enjoy baking more than cleaning house!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't really bake. I can make cakes, I'm good with cakes. But my dear and the kids does the baking, I don't like it much.
Not that we do it a lot, but he usually makes all the bread, rolls, nutty cheese muffins for tea etc. (We don't eat bread, really, so it's not much in a year.)

And we usually just have 4 proper meals, breakfast, lunch, tea and supper. There's a snack in between lunch and tea, yoghurt with berries, fruit and cheese, some salad or some veggies or summat like that. Tea is always a warm meal. But then again, we sometimes have like 2-3 warm meals in a day, we like warm meals (some lighter, smaller and easier than tea though).
We don't overeat, but nobody ever goes hungry either.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

If I have an empty shelf in the oven, I'll stick a batch of biscuits or something in. Otherwise I bake in bulk- I can get 6 loaf tins in my oven at once, or 3 large baking sheets- then freeze.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

see i think i've figured out way i don't bake so much- my oven. it's one of those with the oven on the bottom and on a smaller one over the stove and the bigger one doesn't work so i am stuck using the little one on top and it only fits one baking sheet/muffin pan at a time! we live in a rental and the landlord will not give us a new one so i make do or don't.


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
And we usually just have 4 proper meals, breakfast, lunch, tea and supper. There's a snack in between lunch and tea, yoghurt with berries, fruit and cheese, some salad or some veggies or summat like that. Tea is always a warm meal. But then again, we sometimes have like 2-3 warm meals in a day, we like warm meals (some lighter, smaller and easier than tea though).
We don't overeat, but nobody ever goes hungry either.

YUM...this sounds so wonderful! We only have 3 formal meals a day and an informal snack or two and I already feel like I hardly ever make it out of the kitchen! You must live there! The snack between lunch & tea sounds delish!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsSurplus* 
YUM...this sounds so wonderful! We only have 3 formal meals a day and an informal snack or two and I already feel like I hardly ever make it out of the kitchen! You must live there! The snack between lunch & tea sounds delish!

Thanks!
But jeeez, no, my dear makes breakfast usually while I am tending to our SN kiddos needs in the mornings, and he makes most of our teas actually (and now in summer when we barbecue a lot for tea he makes 'em all), and we take turns with lunch and the snack when he's home like now during vacation. And we take turns with the supper. We both want to be with the kids, so we split it. Or just take them all into the kitchen and make the meals together all of us.


----------



## cymbeline (Oct 18, 2005)

Admittedly, I've been avoiding this thread b/c I already feel like I LIVE in the kitchen!

Breakfast - oatmeal or smoothies or leftover bread with jam

Lunch - usually last night's leftovers or quesadillas

Dinner - pizza, enchiladas, salad, soup, chicken/veggies, tacos, or something similarly simple

Snack - usually fresh fruit, baby carrots, popcorn, maybe muffins or granola bars if I feel like making a batch

Lately, I hate having to make food. DS2 is incredibly picky/fussy, and just plain rude about it. No matter what I make, he is unhappy with it. And he loves all of it! But it is often, "Pizza? Why didn't you make pigs in a blanket?"

I've been of a mind to send him to bed without dinner, but then that turns into a huge 7yo sized tantrum, and lately DD3 is doing/saying whatever he does, which means "I hate you," "You're stupid," and "WHY" have entered her vocabulary.

UGH, maybe I am just frazzled b/c I am 8mos pregnant and it is 105 degrees here lately. Even the public pool is warmer than bath water.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I love all the food posts! At least I will when I stop feeling sick all the time, LOL!

You know, one thing I notice people saying about large families is "How do they have time to have quality time with all those kids". And yet I've really noticed that I have the chances to connect one-on-one with each of my kids in a signifigant way every day. I don't know if it's my particular circumstances that make this happen or what, but I feel really blessed. It's something I always kind of worried about, but it happens.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I dont buy into the idea that in order to have quality time with your kids, it must be individual time apart from the rest of the family! Now, if that happens, its fine and great, but I agree, I feel that each child does get individual time/connection etc during the natural course/flow of the day and it works for us. No one feels left out, but if I were to take each child out of the house with me and leave the others behind, no matter that they had or will have thier own turn....it would be a HUGE issue each time and not just for the kids left behind. The time I took my four year old to the urgent care and thought it would be easier if dh stayed home with the other kids...HA! He screamed the entire time, the most ear shattering and heartbreaking screams, the nurses kept coming into the room thinking he was screaming in pain, he was screaming for his sister! THey offered him popsicles and everything, nothing helped!

Now, I realize this may change as they get older (dd is 6, the two after her are 4 and 2) I mean my 17 year old prefers time with me when the little ones arent around, but he was an only child for 11 years and has sensory issues which they really tweak! For right now though, they seem to prefer to function as a unit. The one time we've been in the ER, when they had to xray my four year old and we couldnt be in the room, but stood right outside the door where he could see and hear us and only five feet away, but for the few seconds of actually snapping the xray they shut that door....my two year old acted like he was never going to see him again! It was almost funny, shut the door, screaming, open the door, he's fine, shut the door, screaming, open the door, he's fine and so on... ds ended up being admitted so I had dh take dd and our youngest ds home and I stayed overnight with the four year old (abscessed tooth caused all this) and they actually gave him pain meds that knocked him out before his siblings left, in the morning when he woke up (and we were transferred to a diffrent hospital while he was out) he didnt ask where he was or where daddy was, the very first words out of his mouth were to ask for his sister!! And of course it was really hard on the other two kids being away from ME overnight, for the two year old it was his first time, for dd only the second.

Ok, Im just rambling now. My point is, my kids cant stand it when a sibling is sleeping becuase they miss them and I think its ok and natural even for that quality time to happen within the natural flow of the familys daily routines. (dd is the only one of my "littles" that doesnt nap anymore so theres built in time for her everyday, one son is ususally the last one awake, the other the first one awake in the mornings) Sometimes we are all togather but sometimes one or the other will come to help me cook or fold laundry etc and those are one on one times.

I guess thats my long winded way of saying I dont think that you have to artifically create those moments. Not everyone agrees with me. Prevailing wisdom is that you must spend time with each child sepearate from the others or they wont feel special eough. But Ive noticed most people who think that have only two, maybe three kids. Im curious what other MoMs think!


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

*Anglyn* I agree and I think it's really cute that your son wanted his sister


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I guess that's what amazes me-- how naturally the one-on-one time just happens. Everyone seems so obsessed with this idea that you'll never have time to know your children's hearts. And yet, these little moments just keep happening.

And my kids miss each other too. The older three were at camp with their dad this week, and Daniel would wake up in the morning and say "Miss Katie. Happy." I think he was saying he misses Katie because she makes him happy. *sniff*


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

I think that's part of the whole judgement of big families thing that irks me. Just last night a friend was going on about how everyone has a limit for how many kids they can have before they feel they can't give them enough attention... it was hard for me to not take it somehow negatively as most people there chose to have only two kids. I don't buy it that my kids don't feel "special." I think sometimes they resort to irritating behavior to get attention but I see only children do this too so it's not a big family thing. I do find time to play a game with my 10 yr old, sit and read with my 5 yr old, sit in the hammock with my 8 yr old, and wrestle with the 2 yr old, or the equivalent, each day. And geez I"m with some amount of them all day practically so they get lots of love and attention. I think that a lot of people just don't have a living example of how big families work so it's intimidating and some people think it's something we've evolved away from...

I am happily old fashioned


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

You know.. there were only three of us.. and my mom paid virtually no attention to any of us either. She was always "too tired."


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh boy oh boy I just cried through Bjorn's lullabies...I am going away for a Doula weekend training workshop tomorrow and am planning on using this time to wean him. But oh he loves his nunnies. I've never nursed a child this long- he turned two last month- because I weaned the first two right before two b/c I was pregnant and the third weaned himself cold turkey surprise! at 21 months. Bjorn has gotten SO demanding about his nunnies and though I've managed to cut him down to three times a day he is incredible aggressive about it sometimes and I don't like it. It's like I can't hold him or snuggle him without him starting his nunny chanting and it makes me sad. So most of my decision to wean is to get us to some healthier relationship.

I finished making a millet filled "heavy baby" today, and she came out so well... my daughter tucked her into my bed and said "Is she your baby? I mean, are you her mom?" Somehow that set me off almost in tears too. Ugh, I'm so emotional!

I have a double batch of cherry/almond muffins in the oven now, and made a double batch of raising/carrot/oat muffins this morning...the coconut brownies are waiting to go in (I'm such a cheater- it's a box mix but I use coconut oil instead of butter and add unsweetened grated coconut and they are so good!!) So thanks for all the inspiration for baking







And we're in budget so far this month!!

Any of you in Oregon or Northern California??


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
I have a double batch of cherry/almond muffins in the oven now, and made a double batch of raising/carrot/oat muffins this morning...the coconut brownies are waiting to go in (I'm such a cheater- it's a box mix but I use coconut oil instead of butter and add unsweetened grated coconut and they are so good!!) So thanks for all the inspiration for baking







And we're in budget so far this month!!

Any of you in Oregon or Northern California??

Ooooh...that sounds SO good...all of it. (And ds2 will be 3 next month and has NO interest in weaning...NONE....and with another on the way, I'm really not interested in nursing THREE LOs...but I don't have the heart to break his right now!)

I'm in Central Oregon, near Bend.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so excited to FINALLY nurse a baby longer than a year. DD2 is only 6 months, but with DD1 and DS pregnancy dried up my milk and I couldn't take anything to boost it up. My milk started dipping this last week and I'm pounding the herbs and it's working! I don't plan on trying for another LO until DD2 is 2.

*mataji4* Who are you doing your doula workshop through? I did mine through DONA a couple months ago and have my first two certifying births coming up in August







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks for sharing the recipes!

My girls love to bake. I should go pick up some bananas so we can make some muffins. The only problem is that I like to eat them and the girls are more picky.

We show up to Dh's side for the 4th and he asks if I told them the news...they all look at me expectantly...um,no. My little sister is pg, not us.

Dh is looking for #6, but that would require a new vehicle for him so right now it is not in the cards. Though, maybe by the time O is done nursing there might be some money.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Another one chiming in to say my brood generally like each other. Linus, the baby, wouldn't eat dinner last night until we were all at thetable. The only problem was that we weren't all home.







He kept pointing at Alice's chair and fussing when somebody would start to eat until we finally explained the situation to him.









#6 really changes the vehicle situation doesn't it? With 5 children, it has been nice as they have gotten a little older so that more seating options have opened up. Ds1 can ride in the front seat and dd3 can ride in a booster and I suppose ds2 can ride forward facing. None of this usually happens in the van but in dh's car we keep 1 forward facing carseat for either the 1 yo or the 4 yo, a booster in the trunk for either the 4 yo or the 6 yo, etc. I don't know if any of that makes sense the way I have it written.







:

I have been cooking and baking all day and they have been eating all day. I made a lentil dish that was supposed to be for dinner but they ate it for afternoon snack. It was a healthy choice so I couldn't complain (too much) but it means I have more work to do tonight if I am going to have food to pack for on the go tomorrow.

I hope I am not just rambling to myself but it does happen.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

I want to bake but its just way too hot. When we moved here we stupidly took AC off the list of needs for a house as "its western WA it does not get hot here" The first week we were here (3 years ago) it was 102! Its been in the 80's lately so not unbearable but def not baking weather. And I had to throw out my two loaf pans, so until I can save up to buy some I am buying bread. I hate buying bread.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

DH is wearing me down on trying for #9.....our twins turned 2 last week...
someone please tell me I'm nuts for even letting him have this continual discussion with me....


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
DH is wearing me down on trying for #9.....our twins turned 2 last week...
someone please tell me I'm nuts for even letting him have this continual discussion with me....

You aren't nuts at all.....he IS!!!! My dh is broody as can be but thank goodness his sensible head is still in gear. Sharing our bedroom with a 6yo and a 2yo is getting him down and we can't see how we are going to move out of this house within the next 9 months so that we don't end up with a baby in the bed as well.


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a new topic: how big is your house/apartment? How many people live there? Is is enough space for you and your family?

We live in a 2000 square foot house with a garage, great garden and unfinished basement. It is starting to feel too small for my soon to be family of seven. Also, we would like to eventually have space for any grandparents who end up alone to live with us since we love all four of them etc.. However I would really like to be able to provide a small in-law apartment (as opposed to a bedroom) since I like my own space and privacy.

I'm just wondering how other families deal with this issue.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

4000 sq ft 5br plus loft area 3bath huge back yard.... family rooom and formal living that is our official PLAY ROOM lol....


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We have 1050 square feet, floor plan is here And it feels like a mansion.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

less 1000 sq ft here, 2+ bd rooms (2 are connected and small), 1 bath,duplex.would like to move to a single family home but not in the budget right now.but I do like living in a space that's not too big- under 15oo sq ft.just w/3 0r four real bedrooms. we have a good sized yard so that helps.in the summer. living in Minnesota we get too cold outside too long in the winter.

what does everyone drive? I agree going from 5 to 6 has made it harder to get everyone places as a whole family. we had a mini-van that sat 7 but had to buy a new vehicle as it was dying. I really wanted to find a station wagon with the next seat that popped up- but ended up w/a regular one. so we have a suv and that.we have to take 2 cars to go anywhere. now MN passed a new law requiering all kids under the age of 8 to be in a booster so we now have to have 2 boosters and los rear facing seat- untill sept when dd7 turns 8. and its a tight squeeze to get all 3 in the back seat of anything. thinking i may have to give up my wagon for a mini-van again







using trying to get a way from bigger vehicles to help on gas and such. my oldest will be 16 in aug and will have her liscense in nov so that opens up drivers. the practical side of me tells me we should get a large van that'll seat us all plus extra but not sure if I could drive it, and we don't all go out together at one time very often so don't always need something that big.

do you think it's impractical to have 3 vehicles- dh's truck, wagon for me, and a big van when its nessicary to take us all out? or just the 2 and always take 2 cars out? i almost never need to seat more than four dc when I go anywhere. its either a small group that fits in a car or all of us.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

We have 2 bedrooms and not very many square feet at all - about 400ish

This is a house just across the way from ours which is for sale. You can see the floorplans there too

Ours has a flat garden which is larger than this one and an old kitchen with very few cupboards but the layout and space is exactly the same.

The price is scary isn't it? The price on dollars today would be $324,225 That is why we are stuck her and can't get a bigger house yet; a four bedroom house would be almost double what we could sell ours for and we would have to spend money to get anything close to £199,000 for ours.


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

We have a 1700sqft house that sits on a 1/2 acre. It is 3 bedrooms and 2.5 baths. We have plans to add on 2 additional bedrooms and convert the 1/2 bath to a full bath. It would bring us up to 5bd and 3 baths and about 2100 sqft. We love the area we are in, and I love that the kids have a 1/2 acre to roam on.

Currently we are driving a Chevy Express full size van. It seats 8, but we will be adding a rear seat and it will seat 12. If we add baby #6 in the near future that will be a necessity because of car seat arrangements. I love my full sized van. It gets crappy gas mileage, but driving 2 cars is just not feasible for us. I am usually the only driver in the house when dh is working. He has a company truck, so we only have the 1 vehicle. It is getting a lot of miles on it, and we will have to get a new one in a few years. I fully expect to replace it with another Express.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

As for cars - we have a Honda Odyssey with 7 seats but only 6 diagonal belts. We also have a 10 year old Citroen diesel estate (station wagon?) with 5 seats which dh now uses for business. This car is on its last legs but keeps passing its MOTs without too much trouble and is very economical.

The Honda is outrageously uneconomical on short trips but a lovely car to drive with leather seats and air con. I drive it twice in the week just with the girls for journeys to home school groups and perhaps once more to visit friends far away but other than that we only use it when we are all going somewhere together. All other times we use the Citroen if dh isn't using it, or we use our legs or our bikes.

If, if, if we had another babe we would be thinking about getting something with better seats and sliding doors like a VW Transporter and dh would get a very tiny car.

Have you thought about renting a second car when you need to all go out together on longer tips perhaps? We rented bigger cars or additional tiny cars a couple of times when dd2 was born and we just had the Citroen and we couldn't afford to buy a new car.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Our house is a bit deceiving and odd. Officially speaking it has 3 bedrooms but we put double pocket doors on the living room and use it as a 4th bedroom. The two oldest are upstairs with their own rooms and a bathroom but it is an attic and everything is under the eaves as in I can't sit up straight and take a shower.







Only the center of the bedrooms are full height. We have the three younger ones together in what should be the master bedroom and we use the living room. We have a pathetic kitchen that drives me insane and a large family room that was added on in the mid-seventies. Our lot is small, the neighborhood/house was built in the early fifites. There are still some original owners around and lots of families. It seems that the people who built theses small houses had large fmailies in them but now as soon as people are expecting their 2nd baby they start talking about adding on or moving to something larger. My friends don't see how we do it but all the older neighbors shrug it off because they did it this way over 50 years ago.









We have tossed arounf redoing the kitchen and I want to ask some opinions but I'll do that later when I can try to gather my thoughts.

We drive a mini van that holds 7 and a little car that can only handle two car seats in the rear. Luckily my big kids are skinny and can fit between them easily.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Okay ladies, I am nervous!!!! I don't know if my body can handle another pg now that I am 40!!! I need some help! suggestions for getting in shape for birth? I have an almost one and I have been so very lazy in taking care of myself for the last three years that I am just OUT OF SHAPE!


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
We have 2 bedrooms and not very many square feet at all - about 400ish

This is a house just across the way from ours which is for sale. You can see the floorplans there too

Ours has a flat garden which is larger than this one and an old kitchen with very few cupboards but the layout and space is exactly the same.

The price is scary isn't it? The price on dollars today would be $324,225 That is why we are stuck her and can't get a bigger house yet; a four bedroom house would be almost double what we could sell ours for and we would have to spend money to get anything close to £199,000 for ours.

Your house looks very much like the house we had when we live in NY (Long Island), except the bathroom was on the first floor and the second bedroom upstairs was a little bigger. Our kitchen had just a couple of cabinets and maybe two feet of counter space, but we made it work. We had three children when we lived there.

Our house now is 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, and about 1400 sqft. There's a small room off of the living room and kitchen that could be used as a bedroom, but it doesn't have a closet and it has the door that goes to the patio on the side of the house which we use a lot. We have a decent size backyard, but our house backs up to a major highway (that has a train track which runs between the two sides of the highway), so it is REALLY loud back there.

Right now DD1 (12 years old) has her own room, the two middle kids share a room, and the baby sleeps with dh and me. It doesn't feel crowded here at all. We're on a cul de sac with lots of other kids, and that is wonderful! Our neighbors have 4 kids, and a couple of other families have 3. We actually fit in.









We drive an old SUV that only seats five, though, so we really never go anywhere with all six of us. DH rides his bike to work, though, so I can drive all the kids places while he works. One day we'll get a minivan...sigh.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We have a VW Sharan here, but I'm coveting the VW Transporter as well. We're talking about buying secondhand but getting the adaptations done so that we can get FIL in and out in his wheelchair... since we moved out, he's actually been leaving the house







: It's a tough decision, though- in an ideal world we need a diesel, in an ideal world we'd use the government scrappage scheme which would take £3,500 off the cost of a new car- but that would mean credit. And no going back to uni for me







I don't know.

Hi Heidi! Congratulations!







I think the best preparation possible is sleeping now, while you can, and trusting that the birth will take care of itself.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

My oldest drives himself pretty much now and my dn will ride with my fil to family events. So my seven passanger van with me and the three little ones actually has room for at least one more carseat!! Haha, dont tell my mom I said that!!







:


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I often kick myself for not getting an 8 passenger minivan because the only real difference is a bench instead of captains chairs in the middle row. That was years ago and we have made it this far. Reading about how others are make it work and knowing we don't all ride tgether that often (will even less as the kids get older) makes it seem less important that we all fit in one vehicle on a regular basis.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Helen

My dad bought a converted van when my aunt was in a wheelchair and got it for not as much money as he had thought he would need to spend. It might be worth searching for a second hand one and see what you can find.


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats on baby #10! I agree with a pp on lots of sleep (my last baby was born when I was nearly 41. I'll be 42.5 when the next is born) - and walking, walking, walking.

I have a GMC Sahara minivan that seats 8. Eldest is married and out of the house, so I'm only looking to seat 5 kids regularly. DH drives a 2 seater truck...and we are already maxxed in that as it seats only 6. He bought it last summer so we could all horse camp without having to take 2 rigs...and in Jan/Feb we'll be too big for it! We figure eventually we'll get one of those club wagon vans or something...and we can loan it to the Youth Group when we don't need it.

I don't know the size of our home (I think dh told me it's about 1,700 sf) - 3 bedroom, 2 bath older mobile with a living room and family room. Plenty big for us...especially when the weather is nice and we're all outside!







We also want to be able to move grandparents in when needed... Fortunately, that's likely a good 10-15 years away for us. I think a MIL apartment is ideal!

LOL on DH badgering Mama for #9. How sweet that he loves babies! (However, I certainly don't think you're crazy, Mama...I'm overwhelmed at the thought of having a 3yo, 1yo and newborn...I can't imagine 2yo twins!)


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

we just got a toyota lucida - twins go in baby car seats in the middles of both back rows and 4 children around them. we'll put babies in britax freeways when they are big enough to face forwards.

we had an old VW camper transporter before dh burnt it out by accident








still miss it









woo to number 10 at 40







:
i got so out of shape with my twin pregnancy i need to build up muscle really bad. i'm working on my inner thighs and stressing over my pelvic floor







oh well. they were worth it
















thought i might be expecting again this month, but it appears to be a false alarm. would have made for a very interesting time







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Shukr, my best friend has one of those TENS machines that does your pelvis floor as well, and apparently it's wonderful. Sorry about your camper







- I always wanted one of the old style ones, but it hasn't happened yet. I wish they'd redesign them like they did the Beetle, that would be fab.


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Hi all! I've been away from the computer. Getting ready to leave on vacation day after tomorrow. Soooo excited!!

We drive a Toyota Landcruiser. With the 3rd row seat we can fit everybody no problem, and Grammie too, when she is in town.

Our house is somewhere between 1500-1700sq feet. We're on a bit over an acre, so the kids have plenty of space to play outside when the weather is nice. I feel horribly cramped in the living room/dining room/kitchen, but I know the house is "big enough" as we've got a whole room upstairs that we don't even use. I want to move to a house that has more of a great room concept. That way our furniture wouldn't seem so wedged in, I think.

Congrats on the new coming babe!

Kat


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

Our home is 1500 square feet with a full, but unfinished basement. It's nice to know that more kids can fit into this area. I think because all of ours are so little and we have so many THINGS from family, it just seems and is so cluttered. We have 4 bedrooms, 2 large upstairs and 2 medium downstairs. 2 3/4 baths, a living/dining space and a kitchen. Hopefully someday we'll be able to add a deck and finish the basement (it is a walk-out basement). We live on ony 0.16 acres, but have a nicely enclosed backyard.

We have two vehicles - a Honda Pilot and a Dodge Caravan. The Dodge is for my husband as he needs something he can drive right sided for the post office.

Congratulations on baby #10! As far as exercise during pregnancy, I think walking and swimming are best.


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Can I join? I'm a mom of 3 littles. DS1 is 4, DS2 is 2.5, and DS3 is 14 months. We're planning to TTC #4 starting in September.









I have a question: What do you do with all of the clothes??? I have boxes and tubs, probably 15+, in sizes 0 - 6. I have three dressers (one for each son), and they're always packed with no room to add the clean laundry. I've tried culling out clothes with limited success, but I have a hard time getting rid of perfectly good (and cute!) clothes that I may not need right now, but will probably need when DS1 wears through a pair of jeans before they can be passed down to DS2.

I want to do a Family Closet with all of the sizes organized. Any thoughts? Are closet bars and hangers better than drawers?

This feels so overwhelming. I really don't know what I would do if I had girls (and girls clothes) too....


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anstar* 
Can I join? I'm a mom of 3 littles. DS1 is 4, DS2 is 2.5, and DS3 is 14 months. We're planning to TTC #4 starting in September.









I have a question: What do you do with all of the clothes??? I have boxes and tubs, probably 15+, in sizes 0 - 6. I have three dressers (one for each son), and they're always packed with no room to add the clean laundry. I've tried culling out clothes with limited success, but I have a hard time getting rid of perfectly good (and cute!) clothes that I may not need right now, but will probably need when DS1 wears through a pair of jeans before they can be passed down to DS2.

I want to do a Family Closet with all of the sizes organized. Any thoughts? Are closet bars and hangers better than drawers?

This feels so overwhelming. I really don't know what I would do if I had girls (and girls clothes) too....


Hanging is better for me. Im a visual person I need to "see" things otherwise they get lost and forgotten about. I only use the dresser for undies and socks and jammies.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hanging is working for us- except for the 12 square metres of laundry currently piled on my bed, of course. I use the bottom of the airing cupboard for undies, socks and jammies







: I use vacuum bags for out of season clothes and other things that are in storage for whatever reason.








anstar!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

You guys are good. I cant even GET into the kids closet because of all the toys I shoved in there then put a KEY LOCK on it to keep the mess inside of it until I can get around to cleaning/culling/sorting/organizing it! I know, I know, its awful.....

I had siblings having babies too and we just played musical baby clothes. DS2 clothes went out the door to nephews and came back later, with some variation (ie, some stuff got lost or torn up but new stuff was added in) for ds3. Now we (as in dh and I and all my sisters and sil's) seem to be done. Or at least, I decided I was done for awhile and the stuff I had was worn out or had gotten tons of use and I gave most of it away. If we have another down the road, I'll rebuy, I didnt want to store all of it for three or more years. Plus, I kept the best stuff, there is a huge tub in the bottom of the livingroom closet holding it.

When I was saving stuff for the next child, I stacked boxed in the laundry room of unused size or out of season clothes. DD has so much I have to rotate her stuff in and out, dont have room for shorts and long pants at the same time etc.

I do have some stuff from ds2 saved for ds3, livingroom closet, which right now has a couch blocking it. Bad feng shui I know.

eta: if you have to store, try to find boxes of the same size and shape to make stacking easier. Or do the vaccum bag thing, that sounds like a HUGE space saver!!!!!!


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anstar* 
Can I join? I'm a mom of 3 littles. DS1 is 4, DS2 is 2.5, and DS3 is 14 months. We're planning to TTC #4 starting in September.









I have a question: What do you do with all of the clothes??? I have boxes and tubs, probably 15+, in sizes 0 - 6. I have three dressers (one for each son), and they're always packed with no room to add the clean laundry. I've tried culling out clothes with limited success, but I have a hard time getting rid of perfectly good (and cute!) clothes that I may not need right now, but will probably need when DS1 wears through a pair of jeans before they can be passed down to DS2.

I want to do a Family Closet with all of the sizes organized. Any thoughts? Are closet bars and hangers better than drawers?

This feels so overwhelming. I really don't know what I would do if I had girls (and girls clothes) too....

Welcome!

Right now current sized clothes for our two littlest are currently hanging in my closet or in 6 drawers in my 9 drawer dresser. I keep mine (in the closet & dresser) pared down as much as possible and theirs somewhat pared down. (I agree - it's hard to get rid of cute clothes!) I am getting ready to move clothes for both of the littlest ones into our oldest's room. He has a spare dresser in there and some room in his closet. Then, when the babe comes will put his/hers in our room. For off-sized clothes I use well-labeled tubs in the garage. While it is hard to get rid of cute clothes, I buy most of ours at yard sales (still cute and in good condition...for between $.25 and $1 each), so I don't feel all that attached. I have favorites that I don't get rid of, but I _try_ to keep only as much as one child needs per size...and then I keep the best of what I have in those. I figure a) God blesses me with being able to get these great clothes cheap (or free....lots of people give us clothes) and He will continue to do so and b) God blesses me with these great clothes and I should pass that blessing on as I can. There are about to be 6 of us in this house and clothes are something I just can't afford the space to not cull ruthlessly at times. (*I* am the one with lots of tubs of clothes: maternity, post-partum, size 8 (I should give up on that one), size 10, and my current size: 12.)

If you do the family closet I'd love to hear what you think - and were you end up "making" the closet - I like the idea, but can't spare a room!

Again, welcome!


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
You guys are good. I cant even GET into the kids closet because of all the toys I shoved in there then put a KEY LOCK on it to keep the mess inside of it until I can get around to cleaning/culling/sorting/organizing it!

LOL! I like the way you think!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
You guys are good. I cant even GET into the kids closet because of all the toys I shoved in there then put a KEY LOCK on it to keep the mess inside of it until I can get around to cleaning/culling/sorting/organizing it! I know, I know, its awful.....



yes, but I cheated. I moved house 10 weeks ago and I'm still moving clothes and toys over a carfull at a time. Nothing else comes in until the last lot is put away.







:

I may just be the worst DIL ever...


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

We have a Toyota Hiace Commuter with 14 seats - The one problem is that one by one we are filling all the seats
















We find this van great as their is lots of extra room for storage and we often have the kids friends along for the ride so the exta seats come in handy; besides it was the only van we could find that could fit all our large family in and we won't need a new van we the new baby comes


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsSurplus* 
*I* am the one with lots of tubs of clothes: maternity, post-partum, size 8 (I should give up on that one), size 10, and my current size: 12.

You and me both!







I had been cycling between my maternity, post-partum, 12s, and 10s, but this summer I _finally_ got back into my 8s! Now I just have to keep myself from buying a ton of cute clothes knowing we're ttc in September...

I just went through clothes again, and what I think I really need is to clean out the garage so I can put my 10 tubs of off sizes out there instead of in here. I'm definately thinking hanging, but I'm not sure where either.

I got a coffee table for my playroom/school room today! Something super sturdy that the kids can climb on (because there won't be any stopping them, anyway).

Right now, DS3 sleeps in the "library" (the part of the playroom that is cornered off with bookshelves), but I think I may put all the clothes in there instead. I would have to move DS3 into the boys' room, though.


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anstar* 
You and me both!







I had been cycling between my maternity, post-partum, 12s, and 10s, but this summer I _finally_ got back into my 8s! Now I just have to keep myself from buying a ton of cute clothes knowing we're ttc in September...

GREAT...now I'll be holding onto those 8s... Good for you!









Quote:

I just went through clothes again, and what I think I really need is to clean out the garage so I can put my 10 tubs of off sizes out there instead of in here. I'm definately thinking hanging, but I'm not sure where either.
Oh...absolutely... I know there is not nearly enough room to keep ours in the house!

Quote:

Right now, DS3 sleeps in the "library" (the part of the playroom that is cornered off with bookshelves), but I think I may put all the clothes in there instead. I would have to move DS3 into the boys' room, though.
That is great - I'd love to see pics if you choose to do that!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Houses and cars. Lemme see. We don't have a car, we don't want one, and don't need one. But we do rent/borrow one every now and then and then we drive a Peugeot 807 with 7 seats.

We originally have 5 bedrooms, but we use one as the library and computer room (never giving that up).
Our 10.5 yo has his own room, we have one, and the other 2 are actually just used as playrooms, and guest rooms. Everybody else is sleeping with us bc they want too, so nobody sleeps in them.
And we have 2 bathrooms and one additional, tiny restroom. One bathroom is grownups-bathroom, and one is kiddo-bathroom, well, in theory.
Then we have the hall, kitchen, dining room, sitting room, lounge and balcony. (Quite big, all of it.)
We're very happy in our apartment and we would never dream of moving, we have everything we need and more.


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

I remember seeing this topic discussed before, but I can't remember the answers... I'm 12 weeks along right now and am putting off "announcing" our impending arrival. My first 3 are from my first marriage. When DH and I announced we were expecting ds2 everyone was thrilled - as DH didn't have any biological kids. Dd3 wasn't a huge surprise, after all, ds2 was 11.5 years younger than dd2...so, although we did get our fair share of rude/inappropriate comments, most people assumed that we decided to have a "playmate" for ds2. I have no doubt we'll have more than a few raised eyebrows - and inappropriate comments this time. I'm looking for suggestions for 2 types of announcements:

1) To our close friends and family...a sweet announcement that doesn't really give opportunity for a dumb, ill-thought out response. I'm thinking of a cute mailed/e-mailed announcement. Something along the lines of a "movie premier" type announcement (you know...a baby "coming to a family near you in January/February). Ideas?
2) Acquaintances/DH's clients (who consider themselves mostly friends and family)/folks at church. Something that either makes them feel bad if they say anything negative...or at least a good come back for negative responses.

What have you done in the past? What ideas do you have for the future? TIA!


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Do I belong here? I have 4 kids and another 1 on the way! We're planning on another one, possibly, too-but not for awhile (although this one was a big oops too-yay for the pill not working! lol).

Anyway, I have a 9 year old boy, 6 year old girl, 3 year old girl, and almost 1 eyar old boy!


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

elcome
Welcome Cari and congratulations are your latest little one! I like your kids' names! How do you pronounce Paikea?


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Its said like Pie-Kay-Uh. We usually call her Pai or Paiki though. Its actually from a book/movie, Whale Rider-but its also a real mythical character in Maori culture. I just fell in love with it. And, well, the name fits her REALLY well-she's definately got a lot of the same attitude the girl in the movie does!


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Re: laundry

We used to have a family set-up in the laundry room. It was all shelves with names on them and I just rotated clothing for the boys as they grew out of them. It made it super easy to see what was needed and what was abundant. Dh and I had our clothing there too and we kept undies and socks in baskets.

Now, we don't have laundry facilities, but we still have shelving in the top of the boys' room closet, separated with cardboard boxes with the fronts cut out. Dh and I have our clothing on shelves in the dressing room where we also store our linens and bed clothes and diapers. We keep the boys' undies and socks in a hanging cloth bag and dh and I have separate baskets on our respective shelves.

Re: home

We are moving in August, but presently we live in a 24x26' cabin and have lots of woods and a trampoline that we also consider our home. I like the size, but would really like another bedroom. We have one and dh and I put our bed on the boys' floor, co-sleep with the baby and the older three have a triple bunk. So, it's like a traditional Japanese set-up.

Re: vehicle

We only have four, so our Ford Windstar suits us just fine for now. Dh drives a very old beater Ford pick-up when he's on his own.

***
Now for my questions!









Do you play with your dc? How many outside activities do you have scheduled for your children and you and your dps and what are they? Do you hs? Do you sah or wah or woh or some combination? Do you have pets? I could probably find out most of this by reading through old threads, but they are so long- you mamas are very prolific!









I don't play though I am silly and instigate all sorts of wacky play without engaging in it myself.

I sah and wah now two days a week.

We do almost nothing outside the home on any regular basis and I cannot imagine presently scheduling anything. I find our days quite full with sporadic trips and just doing things at home.

We have two outdoor geese whom we love.









Dh and I have been out alone together twice in 7 years and I have been out alone a few times in 7 years. We don't have any regular activities at all, but I am hoping to take a knitting class in September and to attend local gallery openings beginning once I have clothing that isn't reminiscent of a hobo. Dh would probably enjoy a class too, but that'll have to wait so that I can have a bit of a life too. He has been pursuing schooling and dreams for the entirety of our marriage and it is now my 'turn.'









I love reading these threads!


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

Here's my laundry system: the kids share the master bedroom with the walk in closet. We put the washer and dryer in the closet. We put four hanging sweater bags--the kinds with six cubbies each--along the rod. Each night, the kids undress for their baths and toss their clothes right in the washing machine, where other dirty laundry (clothes from the kitchen, wet socks, running clothes, tc) has been tossed all day. I put my jamps on then, too. Then I run the machine. By the time they are done with their baths and we've done our reading, the clothes are done and ready for the dryer. When the clothes are dry and the kids are asleep I put their clothes out at the foot of their beds for them (the boys and I often wear the same things day after day, which really cuts down on the stuff that has to be put away, Dh and dd like a bit of variety.) What remains gets put on the hanging bags.

Swimming stuff goes in a marked basket along the floor, as do fishing and ballet clothes.

We have some things stored, but we each have very few clothes in circulation at a given time. I wear about three different things, my boys two, my dd four or five. It really makes life so much easier.

I also do a load of laundry in the morning--sheets, towels, pajamas. Again, the pajams just get put into the communal jamps basket until bed, when they get put on again.

DH and my clothes I bring into our room and either we wear them again or they get put away.

Cars: I drive a toyota sienna eight seater, which I love. DH drives a crew cab truck that seats 5.

Playing: I'm not big on playing, but my kids do love it when I join in. I do read daily with my children, and also do lots of sports in the yard. We bike ride, swim, go to the beach and boogie board together (though I'm not using my board this summer!).

We go somewhere everyday, and have lots of activities. Keeps us sane. Right now my kids are in daily swim lessons at the local university so we are there at 8:30 every monring. We usually just head straight to the beach from there until nap time for DS3. Afternoons we read, do schoolwork (1 hour a day in the summer) and cook. The kids play in the yard, too. Two afternoons a week they have their foreign language lesson, and one day piano. But those are all at home so it's easy. We almost never go out at night.

I keep thinking I'll wander in to the prenatal yoga class that's offered at the studio down my street but I never seem to. I want to take up surfing and rock climbing but for now I'm reading alot as my hobby







.

DH and I have dates but not often. When he's in the US he works at home so we spend lots of time together. (He's away about 50 percent of the time, though) We don't have a tv so we have time in the evening when the kids are sleeping that we spend in date-like ways (talking, sitting on the porch with tea and candles, playing chess). We've taken maybe five one or two night trips away from the kids in the last 9 years.

We have an ant farm, praying mantises and some tadpoles that won't seem to grow. DS2 pines for a dog, a snake, a gerbil--anything really. He's quite the devoted naturalist. But I've held off and I will for as long as I can. I'd been saying I think it would be easier to have another baby than a dog, and now I am going to have the chance to prove this..... DS2 has literally cried for a dog. I wish I could get him one but I know my limits!


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Laundry:

We're very much minimalists in the clothing department. I do about 1 load a day of clothes and towels/rags - all the dirty laundry goes in one basket in my room; when it's full I wash it. I wash diapers every other day and bedding about once a week.

The baby's clothes all fit in one drawer of a decent sized dresser. The clothes we have for her in sizes she doesn't wear yet are stored in another drawer.

The two middle kids (6 and 2.5) share a large closet. All of their clothes are hung up, and they each have a small 3-drawer plastic rolling cart for pajamas, socks, underwear, etc. Off season and off sizes are folded neatly at the top of the closet.

DD1 has her own closet and has the same system as the middle two.

DH and I each have our own closet. All of our clothes are hung up or folded and put on the shelf at the top. DH's closet has shelves along one side where he keeps his socks and would keep underwear if he wore some.







I have the bottom drawer of the dresser where we keep the baby's clothes, and that's wear I keep my underwear, socks, and stuff.

That's it. Easy peasey.


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

We just bought an 8 seater 2004 Suburban, hoping it will give us the growing room we need. I'm in to ERF (extended rear facing). We just bought two Radians that will RF to 40lbs, and now I'm working them into my vehicle. Right now we drive with the 60 part of the 60/40 split bench folded down, so it's like I have a back bench and 1 captains' chair.

Laundry isn't so bad at my house. We wash diapers every other day. We have a fancy machine that washes and then dries all in one load. I do hang stuff out on the line in the summer, and we have an indoor line that we use in the winter.

We're PTing right now (I don't have time to read up on the different styles and what they're technically called, though I would guess my method is more like training, but IDK), so DS2 can go through 3-4 outfits in a day if I'm not vigilant. That ends up being a lot of laundry, but most of it is his.

We live in a smallish house that we live big in. Almost all of the space is used, but I'm constantly working to improve our use of space. It's about 600sqft main and 600sqft basement. There are two bedrooms on the main that we use as offices - DH and I both WAH and WOH, and our offices serve as our base camps. I don't really need an office for work, but I have all of my crafting stuff, art stuff, and stuff I don't want kids to get into in there as well. Main floor also has a decent kitchen, a 12x12 living space, and a small bathroom.

The basement has two non-conforming bedrooms (DS1 and DS2 share, we have the other), a medium bathroom in serious need of an overhaul, a utility room with laundry and deep freeze, and a playroom/library/baby corner. My best plan is to clean DH's junk out of the utility room and put all the clothes there. That may never happen, but I can dream. One of my favorite rooms is the playroom/library/baby corner. It's at the bottom of the stairs and all of the other rooms enter in to it. I have a couch there to sit and read with the boys, a coffee table for them to do stuff, and shelves to organize their school stuff on. The shelves make a wall, and on the other side is DS3's crib and a pile of "garage sale/giveaway" items that are on their way out.

We plan to homeschool. I'm not much for play, though there are some games and activities I can tolerate for a short while. I'm more in to letting them do what I do and letting it be fun (baking, cooking, cleaning, painting, etc.). I love to read to my boys. I could read books all day long.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsSurplus* 
LOL! I like the way you think!

LOL! There are also about four or five of the great big plastic sterlite tubs in the barn full of toys put up for the same reason. Tired of little bity pieces to things that you cant find the whole set of, and yet unable to let go of it in case we need it later, I compromised and threw it all into the tubs and now its stored. Either I will eventually get around to sorting through it or get rid of it, or it will rot up in the top of the barn, whichever.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
yes, but I cheated. I moved house 10 weeks ago and I'm still moving clothes and toys over a carfull at a time. Nothing else comes in until the last lot is put away.







:

I may just be the worst DIL ever...

When we moved into this house, I put a bunch of ds1 boxes up in his closet saying, get it out as you get everything else organized....that was seven years ago, he just went through those boxes last month!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PreggieUBA2C* 
Now for my questions!









Do you play with your dc? How many outside activities do you have scheduled for your children and you and your dps and what are they? Do you hs? Do you sah or wah or woh or some combination? Do you have pets? I could probably find out most of this by reading through old threads, but they are so long- you mamas are very prolific!

Well, I play some, ds3 is into trains right now but cant always snap tracks back into place etc so I do way more of that than I really want to! We like to read too. DD was taking dance for awhile but we are taking a break. Probally go back soon. DD and DS2 want to take karate so Im looking into it. My 17 year old goes to ps, we are hs the there yougest, only one of which is currently "school aged". I woh but have a very flexible schedule. FIL lives with us so there is always an adult here with the kids. We had a turtle until today, this is the second one they have lost. Hmm, no more turtles, lol! We have one housedog, Louie, a lhaso apso adopted from the shelter. We live on two acres, fil raised goats (there are currently about 20) hogs, chickens, geese and ducks. As pets we also have a donkey (actually two of the goats are pets as they were hand raised and very people friendly) and four outside dogs (two beagles, two american pitt bull terriers) plus currently my brothers two dogs and my nephews dog are staying here. One of the dogs had puppies of which we are keeping three. Two of our five barn cats (all born in the barn as was thier mother) just had kittens, nine total between the two litters. We had pet rabbitts for awhile but my kids wanted to pull them out of the pen all the time along with all their bedding, pee, poop, food, all of it. I came home from work to clean that up about three times before the rabbitts had to be rehomed!! My oldest had guiena pigs and hampsters for years, all of which died of old age.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suziek* 
Here's my laundry system: the kids share the master bedroom with the walk in closet. We put the washer and dryer in the closet. We put four hanging sweater bags--the kinds with six cubbies each--along the rod. Each night, the kids undress for their baths and toss their clothes right in the washing machine, where other dirty laundry (clothes from the kitchen, wet socks, running clothes, tc) has been tossed all day. I put my jamps on then, too. Then I run the machine. By the time they are done with their baths and we've done our reading, the clothes are done and ready for the dryer. When the clothes are dry and the kids are asleep I put their clothes out at the foot of their beds for them (the boys and I often wear the same things day after day, which really cuts down on the stuff that has to be put away, Dh and dd like a bit of variety.) What remains gets put on the hanging bags.

Swimming stuff goes in a marked basket along the floor, as do fishing and ballet clothes.

We have some things stored, but we each have very few clothes in circulation at a given time. I wear about three different things, my boys two, my dd four or five. It really makes life so much easier.

You make a good point and now I want to go through out about 80% of our clothes! Kids dirty laundry is a big part of the mess in here!!

Preggie: lol about the being prolific comment, yes we are, in more ways than one!!!!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsSurplus* 
I remember seeing this topic discussed before, but I can't remember the answers... I'm 12 weeks along right now and am putting off "announcing" our impending arrival. My first 3 are from my first marriage. When DH and I announced we were expecting ds2 everyone was thrilled - as DH didn't have any biological kids. Dd3 wasn't a huge surprise, after all, ds2 was 11.5 years younger than dd2...so, although we did get our fair share of rude/inappropriate comments, most people assumed that we decided to have a "playmate" for ds2. I have no doubt we'll have more than a few raised eyebrows - and inappropriate comments this time. I'm looking for suggestions for 2 types of announcements:

1) To our close friends and family...a sweet announcement that doesn't really give opportunity for a dumb, ill-thought out response. I'm thinking of a cute mailed/e-mailed announcement. Something along the lines of a "movie premier" type announcement (you know...a baby "coming to a family near you in January/February). Ideas?
2) Acquaintances/DH's clients (who consider themselves mostly friends and family)/folks at church. Something that either makes them feel bad if they say anything negative...or at least a good come back for negative responses.

What have you done in the past? What ideas do you have for the future? TIA!

Not sure I have any ideas, but I can commiserate! People are rude! And you were smart to wait to tell, less time you have to hear about it. Hmmm, how about something along the lines of , "After much planning, our much hoped for youngest child will arrive in...." I dunno, something that makes it clear that yes this was planned, yes you want the baby, yes you know what causes this etc. When I announced number three I actually had one relative say, "congratulations....I guess" and a coworker whose jaw dropped open as she literally yelled at me, AGAIN??"

Maybe everyone else will have some good ideas, I might need them if we ever decide to go for number five!


----------



## anstar (Jan 25, 2008)

Where on earth does a person find triple bunk beds?


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anstar* 
Where on earth does a person find triple bunk beds?

I dunno, but we had them at summercamp!

On a slightly diffrent topic, IKEA has bunk beds (the standard two) where the bottom bunk is on the ground so the top bunk isnt near as high, but as the kids grow, you can flip em over to have standard sized ones!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I play, will go out of my way to avoid board games where possible, especially RISK







: If there's lego or a railway track involved, I'm in there









No job, want one. I'm fed up with being a SAHM, I deserve some me-time. I have no idea what I'm going to do if I can't make the finances work for college next year.

One dog, a springer spaniel who is as insane as all the rest of us.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I play, will go out of my way to avoid board games where possible, especially RISK







: If there's lego or a railway track involved, I'm in there









I love Lego too







:

Pets: We have a Collie/Kelpie (Maggie), a Jack Russell Terrier (Harry) and a chocolate Burmese cat (Milo)









We used to have goldfish but we could never keep them alive


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

play- I do not "play" w/my dc- they don't seem to enjoy my play (w/dolls,action heros,animals)

me: "ok bedtime"
dc: "mom,no! its time for the party!"

I like to "supervise" constructive play (ie. legos, blocks,playdoh,etc).

me: "let me see that piece- I'll make a house/boat"
dc: "mom- I wanted to make it/I can do it!"

I like board games.They have structure and rules! I play so different from my kids.I love reading to them. The past month has been all Dr.Suess though- Go dog,go- Oh the thinks you can think- Green Eggs and Ham- Are You My Mother? have been the choice of my ds4. "Oh the thinks you can think if only you try- you can think of Guffs going by" The words are stuck in my head! To ba albe to read Where the Wild Things Are or for that matter ANYTHING that doesn't rhyme!

Outside- this is something I've been talking to DH about- the dc have spent WAY TOO much time inside this summer- I am working on changing that slowly...we don't go on outings as often as I'd like (maybe once or twice a week)- it's hard w/only one working car and DH needing it to get to work. We're talking about me driving him one day/week so I can have it to do something with them- even if its just to drive to a park outside of our neighborhood (we don't use the ones in our area- I don't like exposing my dc to drug dealers, fencers, pan handlers, and bullies-yes adult bullies that threaten me!).

We have a dog/puppy-Livy, a jack russel terrier and a guinea pig-Toni.No more pets for us until we move out of the city-someday.

Laundry- we all have our own dressers.I do the laundry for me, dh and the youngest (babe- dd10). In theory DS14 and DD15 are supposed to do their own.DD15 is very good at hers- ds14 not so much.At this moment ALL his clothing is sitting dirty in his basket! But he's also the child that I have to pay to take a shower! I've been told this is a stage and he'll grow out of it- waitng for the day!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

: at paying a 14 yo to take shower

We are in between on the number of clothes in rotation. Most of us have very few but 4 and 6 yo dd have _so many_ hand-me-downs. I cull and cull but I think they replicate in the closet. The two oldest have a pretty normal set-up re dresser and closet, the rest of us share the master closet and dresser. I keep three baskets onthe washer/dryer and all dirty laundry goes there - lights, darks, towels. I do at one of those each day if not more. I also have cloth diapers, 2 bed wetters, and sports gear (run, soccer, swim, gymnastics, etc) for all but the baby.

I don't play but I do shoo them outside to play. 

No pets until everybody always uses the toilet every time and without my help.

I sahm, ds1 and dd2 are homeschooled, dd1 started public school in February, dd3 and ds2 are 1 and 4 yo.

Boys shower on odd days, girls shower on even days, baby showeres when he climbs in, you have to have an extra shower if you happen to be a stinky, sweaty, 12 yo boy and I say so.









As to knowing where babies come from and other rude comments I wish I had the nerve to respond that yes I do know, were you asking me to explain it to you or your dc?


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

Laundry~ I hate it. Plain and simple. I avoid it if I can, but I also hate having huge piles of laundry so I usually do laundry every other day. Each of the kids have a basket that is labeled with their name. They use it to put their dirty laundry in and to bring it to the laundry room. We will usually do laundry during the day. The clean stuff gets tossed on the couch and we work together to fold it and it goes back in their baskets to take back to their rooms.

Play~ I do occasionally get involved in what the are doing. We play board games together, and we love to go swimming together. Of course I read to them a lot too.

Someone asked about a triple bunk bed....you can get the plans for them online and build them yourself. We are planning to build one for our girls because there will be 3 of them sharing one room.

Pets~ We have one yellow lab who is about 6 years old. She is a very sweet dog. We have one grouchy old indoor cat who is almost 13. We have 2 outdoor cats too. My girls have 2 pet rats, an oldest dd has a goldfish. Both of my older dds want hermit crabs. Middle dd is getting one for her birthday, and oldest dd is getting one for payment for a bunch of babysitting she has done for me.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
If there's lego or a railway track involved, I'm in there









Oh yes, me too!
Me and my dear have to "fight" over who gets to play and who gets to make dinner.









I stay home bc of our severe SN child who needs it, but the others are in private Montessori daycare/school, well, our SN child is too, but she's home a lot of the time bc she's sick.
I've been studying from home this year, and next year I'll either study one more year from home, or actually take some classes too. We'll see.

We don't have any pets, don't want any.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

I live in a 3 bedroom townhouse-with no washer/dryer. So I lug our laundry to the laundromat. Its sooooo annoying, but I've been doing it for 8 years now, so I guess I'm used to it.

We have a beater 93' Plymouth Acclaim atm. We're saving up for a Durango though. I just got divorced a few months ago and my ex never bothered to get me a car-and took the one we had when we split. So this is what I could afford-a $200 car! lol

We spend a ton of time outside in the summer, yay parks! I usually take them someplace where they can swim too.

We have 2 bunnies, thats it. In the cooler months they're inside with us and have their roam of the downstairs (they're house bunnies-litter box trained and very used to kids). I really really want some dogs though-I want chocolate labs, my fiance wants a wiener dog.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi, I've never posted on this thread (didn't think I qualified), but since I have four LO's, I suppose I'll jump right in - I'm looking for some good routines for my family as right now I'm doing EVERYTHING and it's (a) driving me nuts; and (b) not going to continue as I'm starting a new (and very exciting, thrilling, and much-hoped-for) job in September.

My four are aged 13.5 (starting gr 9), 11 (starting gr 6), 2.5 (been fighting sleep since 7:45 tonight and is still going strong...OMG), and 3.5 months (blissfully sleeping in her bassinet, waking only to look around, suck her thumb, and go back to sleep. My current favourite).

Anyway, hello everyone, going to sub and learn


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

Anglyn, I really love your post on quality time with the kids. I too have "big" kids and "little" kids. Since the littles (as we sometimes call them) were born, the big kids have had to do without movies with mom or extended "big kid" times with mom. I really do miss that - I remember taking them to Valley Fair when they were 8 and 10 and we had such a freaking blast. Part of me regrets that we are still a couple of years away from being able to leave the littles and do that again.

At the same time, we DID have those years, which is cool. And they have my ex (their dad) who does those things with them, like golfing, and movies, and other stuff. When they're with me, they're stuck doing little kid stuff, but it's kind of cute how my almost 14 year old DS stares at the baby giraffe in wonderment and tickles his baby sister and how my 11 year old DD invents the most ridiculous and crazy and hysterically funny games for her baby sister.

I mean really....it's just so freaking cute. I think it keeps them young in an age where kids are growing up so fast, and closer to home because they do enjoy the little ones, and it also is teaching them a lot about how much responsibiity and sacrifice is involved in having children. I'm pretty confident my big kids will be very responsible when they start having sex LOL

I also get one on one time with the big kids. Today ODD came with me for lunch with a friend, which she thought was neat. DS and I sometimes sneak out to the library alone together, and he stays up the latest so we chat, or play cards, or he sits and reads while I knit. The two year old still gets lots of time with mama while the baby naps, and the baby gets her mama time at the breast, and at night sleeping with me, or when she's in the mei tai and we just snuggle and I breathe her in. She's so sweet and warm and yummy.

I love my big family. For every drawback there's something wonderful


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi everyone!

I just found this group on New Posts - did not even know it existed!
We just had our 6th baby this Sunday and now have 3 boys and 3 girls!!







:
I am looking forward to reading the rest of the thread.
It is so much fun being a big family!!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Joyfulgrrrl and Quindin


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome Joyfulgrrl and Quindin!

Joyfulgrrl- are you in MN? if so where abouts? Im in Minneapolis!

Quindin- I have 6 too- 3 dds and 3 dss! I like the even split- we're the Brady Bunch!

Again HI!







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Quindin, good to see you here!








Joyfulgrrl!

School holidays start today, but I have a week with all four of them without DH. What to do, what to do?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi ladies! I've had a fabulous day with my brood and I was even working from home!







: The younger three all played so well with each other and DSS 14 has been engrossed in books for most of the week so he was otherwise occupied.

So I'm going to jump in on some of these convos...

Laundry: I try to do at least a load a day but the folding and putting away part doesn't seem to happen like it should. I buy most of the kids' clothes second-hand from Ebay or at Goodwill so they don't typically have a ton of clothes for any given season. For instance, the boys right now each have 3 pair of shorts. So they just rotate through those. The girls on the other hand have a lot of clothes right now. My SIL has given us a bunch of stuff that my nieces outgrew so they seem to have an overabundance of skirts and shirts. Their room needs some major help organizing their clothes but we don't have the money right now for a dresser so we are making due with what we have. Once we get a dresser in there, I think it will be better.

Housing: We live in an 1100 Sq Ft house. It wouldn't be so bad if the living room and dining room weren't cut up funny. We can't really fit a proper table in the dining room so we have had to think creatively with that space. We are looking to move because DSS 14 has just about had it with sharing a room with DSS 8. It's become to big of an age difference. Oh and I would like to have a garage so we don't have to store their bikes in their bedrooms. But we have 2 full bathrooms so that is helpful.

Play: I play with them when they ask me to but usually they prefer to play together, especially with their imaginative play. For instance, today, both DSDs and DSS 8 spent the better part of the day creating alien babies out of balloons, naming them, feeding them, caring for them and creating a "safe" space in our bathroom during a thunderstorm. It was very sweet. We do play board games together, card games, I've been known to play a little too much with their Playmobil







and we ride bikes, play basketball and read together too. Sometimes I direct their play, give suggestions, split up as necessary, etc. if they need intervention. Otherwise, I just let them play!

I love my family and would like to add on. Now just have to convince DH!


----------



## DTmama1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Can I join in? I'm about to become a large family very soon!

We have a biological 4 year old, currently a 2 year old foster daughter who is expected to return home in a few months and were recently matched for adoption with a sibling group of 5 kids! They are 6,9, 10, 11, and 13! We meet them on Tuesday and hopefully they will move in in a few weeks.

We bought a 15 passenger Ford E350 to transport everyone and have switched all the bedrooms around. We decided to have all the boys together and all the girls together, DH and I with our own (tiny) bedroom, and use the last bedroom for a rec room with all the toys and TV and computer. SOO much we're trying to figure out to get ready for everyone though! We are greatly looking forward to being a big family though, so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DTmama1* 
Can I join in? I'm about to become a large family very soon!

We have a biological 4 year old, currently a 2 year old foster daughter who is expected to return home in a few months and were recently matched for adoption with a sibling group of 5 kids! They are 6,9, 10, 11, and 13! We meet them on Tuesday and hopefully they will move in in a few weeks.

We bought a 15 passenger Ford E350 to transport everyone and have switched all the bedrooms around. We decided to have all the boys together and all the girls together, DH and I with our own (tiny) bedroom, and use the last bedroom for a rec room with all the toys and TV and computer. SOO much we're trying to figure out to get ready for everyone though! We are greatly looking forward to being a big family though, so we'll see how it goes!

Glad you found the thread! I look forward to reading about your journey as this is a goal of DH and mine. He was a foster child and is now a social worker so I guess he has a large place in his heart for foster kids. We would LOVE to adopt a sibling group (or several







) when we are finally settled somewhere.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Good to see you here, DTmama1! I saw your thread down in decluttering and organising


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

DTMama1- i saw your thread just yesterday in foster/adoptive parenting- congrats and welcome!







:


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Bumping bumping We're on the 4th page you know!!!

My dear friend and mother of my godchildren visited last night on a whim all the way from Shropshire - Flapjack will know how crazy that is! She and her dh were without their older 3 who were at grandmas for a couple of days so they went to Ikea in ********** then decided to turn south instead of back west and have their dinner in Oxford.

They brought the most delightful little 4mo baby Flora with her and we were all smitten. She came with a t-shirt on that said in large letters 'Ours' which was funny! We could quite easily have kept her here.

Damn all those folks with little babies making us feel we 'ought to' and that it probably wouldn't be much more crazy than what we have already. Even ds1 who is 16 visited friends who have friends in their early 20s who have 14mo which had him come home all full of how lovely little people are.

I other news ds1 has a job at Domino Pizza answering the phones, dd1 lost her first tooth and we have finally laid some flooring in our bathroom thanks to MIL sending us some guilt money to treat the children to something over the summer. Flooring and ice cream it is!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I've still got your baby clothes packed up and ready to come back to you







Flora sounds scrumptious- but you can borrow River if you want him? He's just being adorably little and cute and cuddly and everythng is new and fresh and exciting and we're falling in love with the world again...

Congratulations to DS1!

For us, we're on day 4 of the school holidays, day 3 of DH's motorbike having broken and not having the car, day 2 of FIL in hospital and day 1 of no rain. And Inland Revenue just dumped some money in our bank account, which is always nice. I can walk and talk and move again after last week's bug, it's sunny outside and we have a brand new playground on the grassy bit outside our house (well, on the other side of the road). What's not to love?


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I have an aunt (ok, technically my brothers aunt as he is my half brother and this is HIS dads sister but still) who has six kids and they always did the all girls in one room (and one big bed) and all boys in one room thing. I think they hand only three bedrooms for quite awhile. But no one seemed to mind sharing!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Anglyn, sorry if this is a stupid question, but I can't find the abbreviation anywhere, dn? It says dn in your siggy, along with ds and dd (those I get).


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Pixie - it's dear niece or nephew.

Flapjack - not good about the bike or your FIL, sorry. But swings on the grass by your house? We need to visit you!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anstar* 
Where on earth does a person find triple bunk beds?

we have bunks that came with a trundle underneath... the kids love it ... im currently using the trundle for STORAGE


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Our triple bunks I made. It was not that hard actually. I got the ideas from looking at a triple bunk bed plan someone showed me on line. I don't know if you can buy them ready made, though.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Pixie, in my case both "dn"s stand for dear nephew. We have raised/are rasing two now. The oldsest just moved out in april (he is 22) and the younger one will be a senior this year, he is in the same grade as my oldest ds. (the two older kids, ds1 and dn go to public school and my three youngest are homeschooled).


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anglyn* 
Pixie, in my case both "dn"s stand for dear nephew. We have raised/are rasing two now. The oldsest just moved out in april (he is 22) and the younger one will be a senior this year, he is in the same grade as my oldest ds. (the two older kids, ds1 and dn go to public school and my three youngest are homeschooled).

Thanks for the reply (orangefoot too!), I feel silly now, I should've worked that out.









Are you also fostering? (Don't answer if you don't want to, obv.)
We foster too, our baby girl that's due in august is a new foster child, in emergency care to start with.
(We just weaned our last foster baby to a permanent foster/adopting home in june.)


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Do you have to have particularly high ceilings for triple bunks to work?

Right now, I am in New Orleans with my husband and youngest (Daniel, 2) and 8 youth group kids. We're at the ELCA Youth Gathering.

My older three went to Grandma's on Sunday night. I did discover an advantage to having lots of kids. They entertain each other if you and your hubby want to mess around in the middle of the afternoon. We had to resort to Curious George for the toddler.


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Just a quickie posting......

The bed talk reminded me of some of the posts over at lots of kids. com.
Here's some neat ideas: http://www.lotsofkids.com/LOK-Househ...placesleep.htm

And look at this crazy thing- a 5 person bunk! I think you'd need a gymnasium sized bedroom to stretch those all out, though! http://www.lotsofkids.com/forum/read.php?14,681,681

A neat triple bunk: http://www.lungster.com/l/woodwork/t...iplebunk.shtml

And bed building kits: http://bunkbedsunlimited.com/

Folks are always posting interesting space saving ideas over there at that site.

Back to my jam making extravaganza


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande* 
A neat triple bunk: http://www.lungster.com/l/woodwork/t...iplebunk.shtml

My mom and her two siblings had a neat triple bunk like this when they where kids, in a tiny bedroom. I've seen pics, it was so cool.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Our ceilings are not so high, I guess about eight feet I think. Our bunks work really well. The bottom bunk is sitting on the floor and great for the youngest and th top is about five and a half feet off the floor. As a big teenager, it may not be comfortable to sit up completely, but they boys don't have any problem sitting up or playing on the beds (even my teenage son).

Our Triple Bunk Beds

My oldest just moved to another bed, moving my next three into their new positions. The baby now has the bottom bunk (which is great because if he "falls out" it is only a four inch drop!) and we are transitioning him to sleeping with the boys.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

After I read my vent I realized I was just aski9ng for a flame.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Hey - post away. We aren't flamers here and we take all sorts







Someone here will understand whatever you say regardless of how mad or bad you think it may be


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Zonapellucida, I just wanted to offer you a







. I know it is not much, but perhaps even a virtual hug could help a bit.

I know you deleted your post but I got to read it before you did. And you sound really stressed.

Try (if it is possible) to just simplify your life. I have found that when I am stressed, if I remove the stressors things go better. If it is pets, find a way to get rid of them (we have done that). If it is laundry, get rid of (or pack up for later use) anything that is not absolutely necessary. In the past, I have actually cut down all the children to a set number of clothes (5) and emptied the shelves of all the excess. It was so freeing to see my baskets not overflowing with laundry that never got worn but always got dirty. And it felt great to just bag everything up and dump it off at GoodWill.

Anyways, I just thought that I would offer some support to you. I know life is hard. And even though I do not know your exact situation or circumstances, I know being pregnant and hormonal on top of life's stresses can be very hard.

If you ever need a "shoulder" to cry on and don't feel like you can post it, feel free to PM me. I can offer advice or I can just listen. And I am sure there are several others here that would offer the same.


----------



## MommyKelly (Jun 6, 2009)

New Here









I am Mom to 9. Ages 19 to 3. 6 dd and 3 ds. 6 "homegrown" ,3 "handpicked".
(I think that covers that. LOL)

I guess I will jump right in.

Laundry:
I do at least 2 loads a day. I bought the kids those days of the week hanging closet things, and put a full outfit in each one. Jammies go in a basket under it. Extra clothes go into a basket on the top shelf and I rotate outfits in and out.

House:
We have 6 bedrooms, 3 bath, 2500 sf. Oldest dd just moved out, so now we have 17 yo dd in her own room, 15 yo ds in his own room, our 9 yo dd and 8 yo ds on the autism spectrum in one room since they deal with each other best, and then our 4 yo dd, 6yo dd, and 3 yo ds in one room.
Then 3 yo dd sleeps with us still. We have an "extra" room, that DH uses as his recording studio. He records kids for free on the weekends, and at night sometimes.

Car:
We have a 15 pass van. We decide to not get a 12 so we could either have room for friends, or take the back set out for storage room. Its big, and UGLY ( and old) but I love it, and will be sad if I ever have to downsize. LOL

Food:

Alot. LOL I make a lot from scratch, and we garden, have chickens which helps. But I buy only organic, and a lot of vegan items, so we spend a lot on food still.

I look forward to getting "to know" you.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Zonapellucida, I just wanted to offer you a







. I know it is not much, but perhaps even a virtual hug could help a bit.

I know you deleted your post but I got to read it before you did. And you sound really stressed.

Try (if it is possible) to just simplify your life. I have found that when I am stressed, if I remove the stressors things go better. If it is pets, find a way to get rid of them (we have done that). If it is laundry, get rid of (or pack up for later use) anything that is not absolutely necessary. In the past, I have actually cut down all the children to a set number of clothes (5) and emptied the shelves of all the excess. It was so freeing to see my baskets not overflowing with laundry that never got worn but always got dirty. And it felt great to just bag everything up and dump it off at GoodWill.

Anyways, I just thought that I would offer some support to you. I know life is hard. And even though I do not know your exact situation or circumstances, I know being pregnant and hormonal on top of life's stresses can be very hard.

If you ever need a "shoulder" to cry on and don't feel like you can post it, feel free to PM me. I can offer advice or I can just listen. And I am sure there are several others here that would offer the same.










Thank you...


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Thanks for the reply (orangefoot too!), I feel silly now, I should've worked that out.









Are you also fostering? (Don't answer if you don't want to, obv.)
We foster too, our baby girl that's due in august is a new foster child, in emergency care to start with.
(We just weaned our last foster baby to a permanent foster/adopting home in june.)

We did this once, with a teenage girl and her younger brother. The girl was biologically related to us (dhs cousin or second cousin I think) so I think they call it something else, but its the same thing. We havent done it lately. Although there was a little boy I worked with that I really would have loved to have taken, I felt that his foster family found his sibling a joy and him a pain (well they said as much, in front of him) but he reminded me so much of my four year old, all hyper, intense, annoying but loving and sweet. Anyway, his sib (half) went to a biorelative and he bounced to yet another foster home. I think about him all the time but I dont know if they let you choose who you get, I just really hope he went somewhere where they understand and love him.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande* 
Just a quickie posting......

The bed talk reminded me of some of the posts over at lots of kids. com.
Here's some neat ideas: http://www.lotsofkids.com/LOK-Househ...placesleep.htm

And look at this crazy thing- a 5 person bunk! I think you'd need a gymnasium sized bedroom to stretch those all out, though! http://www.lotsofkids.com/forum/read.php?14,681,681

A neat triple bunk: http://www.lungster.com/l/woodwork/t...iplebunk.shtml

And bed building kits: http://bunkbedsunlimited.com/

Folks are always posting interesting space saving ideas over there at that site.

Back to my jam making extravaganza









We use to have a bunk bed that was a single bed on top but the bottom was either a futon couch or folded down into a full sized bed. So you could easily sleep three or four or five (turned sideways) on there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
After I read my vent I realized I was just aski9ng for a flame.


We all vent around here and we all understand.

Just last night I told my dh that, though I would NEVER do it, I totally understand the impulse to hit your kids. Seriously. Within the same day, I both want more babies but then decide no, I want these to hurry up and get more independant! Im a mess, lol!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
Zonapellucida, I just wanted to offer you a







. I know it is not much, but perhaps even a virtual hug could help a bit.

I know you deleted your post but I got to read it before you did. And you sound really stressed.

Try (if it is possible) to just simplify your life. I have found that when I am stressed, if I remove the stressors things go better. If it is pets, find a way to get rid of them (we have done that). If it is laundry, get rid of (or pack up for later use) anything that is not absolutely necessary. In the past, I have actually cut down all the children to a set number of clothes (5) and emptied the shelves of all the excess. It was so freeing to see my baskets not overflowing with laundry that never got worn but always got dirty. And it felt great to just bag everything up and dump it off at GoodWill.

Anyways, I just thought that I would offer some support to you. I know life is hard. And even though I do not know your exact situation or circumstances, I know being pregnant and hormonal on top of life's stresses can be very hard.

If you ever need a "shoulder" to cry on and don't feel like you can post it, feel free to PM me. I can offer advice or I can just listen. And I am sure there are several others here that would offer the same.











I totally second simplifing and letting go. I find that I get most annoyed and least able to cope with my kids when Im working on MY agenda, bringing work home or trying to do laundry or even wanting to finish posting on mdc. When I put it all down, forget housework, work work, homework, etc and just focus on them, much easier. Also just have to say fudge it if the laundry DO"ESNT get done today. It will get done eventually, my sanity is more important than stressing over the house. Right now its a mess but we are going outside to play anyway. It'll be spotless someday when they are all grown and I will be missing this mess and noise, I know it!


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey there everyone. Hi Flapjack! I am not so good at keeping up w/ threads, but I have so much enjoyed reading everyones posts, especially with Laundry, we are swimming in it. We do at least 2 loads a day, and then it sits folded on the dining room table until I have time to put it away. I tend to rather spend time w/ the kids, or in the kitchen cooking or baking. We are lacking in the organization department and since we will be HSing in the fall, I need all the help I can get. Oh, we are also expecting #5 in March! I am excited and scared at the same time. But I am really happy that you all are here!


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all going?

The big news in my house is my eldest is moving out of home














:


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Hi Ladies,

How are you all going?

The big news in my house is my eldest is moving out of home














:









Awww!









Don't worry, they will likely be back!









My eldest moved out several months ago, and she recently moved back in, and the more recently moved out again (and is possibly moving back in again!).









But I know how you feel. It was a strange feeling, to be sure, the moment she moved out the first time. I thought, "Things will never be the same." And they haven't been. But they have never been boring!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baltic_ballet* 
Hi Ladies,

How are you all going?

The big news in my house is my eldest is moving out of home














:









I thought I'd cry every day when our oldest did. It's though, but also good, very mixed. And ours are home several times a week for tea and just to hang out, play with her siblings etc. So we see her a lot, luckily! She's with us on vacation now.
It'll be fine.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Samuraimom!







Congratulations!

Heidi







No flames here. If you want to talk, my email address is in my profile, OK?

Fed up. I'm having a tantrum in fact. My consultant appointment didn't go well and I'm left feeling all grrrr and arrgh and ranty.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Next May my oldest son and my nephew will graduate and ds claims he is moving out immediatley. Im scared of it and excited at the same time. I'd like to see him "launch" and we could use the room, but Im afraid I wont see him much, I'll feel pushed out of his life, etc. plus I wont see him just everyday.... not that I do always anyway, but still...


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for your support pixiekisses and Kidzaplenty


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

We have a very varied group here in terms of spacing. I know some of you have kids close, some further apart and some have a combination (like a group close, some space, then another group close).

Just wondering if anyone has any comments or advice on what they feel is easier. My two who are 19mo apart are very close and do everything togather, they dont need me much for entertainment. My youngest, who is 28mos behind the next closest one is more like my oldest was (who was an only child for 11 years) in that he wants me constantly and wants me to play WITH him. I feel like he does play with the other kids some, but he often doesnt understand what they are doing and they get aggravated when he's method of playing involves kicking the blocks over etc. So I feel that a bigger gap means more of mommies attention to the baby then agian, the older kids HELPED with the baby whereas dd was still a baby herself when the next one came.

What Im saying is, if I have another child, that child will be at least three years younger than the next oldest. Im wondering if that will be easier or har4der. Yeah, the older kids will be more independant so therefore I'll have more time for hte baby but then again, the older kids will be more independant so Im going back to the baby stage.

I know there have been multiple threads about spacing issues and wheater or not to have another baby. I just kinda wanted a MoMs persepective!


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

I'd like opinions on spacing, too. My children are two years apart, but this new one will be more than 3.5 years younger (not for lack of trying) than his next sibling. Everyone has a playmate or two close enough in age to play most anything now. Will my #5 always feel left out?


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Oddly enough it is my middle child that doesn't have a playmate right now. I have
12 yo boy
10 yo girl
6 yo girl
4 yo girl
22 month old boy

The two oldest are set apart from the others by age and can hang together when they get along they do share friends.
My youngest daughter will play with her slightly older sister or slightly younger brother.

More often than not my middle child, my middle daughter, my only one that looks like me, my only one with curly non-platinum blonde hair, etc stands out a bit from the others and can be found playing alone even when everybody else is home.

ETA I think she was easiest on me as a baby due to the large space before her.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

mine have gaps:
10 months
21.5 months
27 months
4 years

so, ages 9,8 (almost 9),7, 4(almost 5) and 10 months.

Physically, 4 year gap is easier







but not so much if you get the double whammy of twins









If I'd had one this time round I would have felt the pressure to have another baby quickly. Well, actually, I still feel that way a bit as my ds (5th) is going to be surrounded by girls, but then if I have more and more girls he still will be!!!

We have a verse in Qur'an that 'they plan and We plan, and We are the best of all Planners'......only so much organising a mere mortal can do


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

spacing-

dd 15 (almost 16!) and ds 14- are 14 mnths apart
dd 10
dd 7 (almost 8)
ds 4
ds 3 mnths

so 14 mths
then 4 yrs
then 3 yrs
then 3 yrs
then 4 yrs

pretty consistant spacing here. I like the 3 yr difference most- my 10 and 14 have the most issues so I think 4 may be too far between but the los are 4 yrs so we'll see- also I think ds14 and dd10 are really close in maturity levels and that may be why they don't/didn't get a long as well- but it has gotten a lot better lately. they are friends now and so older stuff together.

dd16 isnt here much and has her life outside of the family but gets along w/eo well- the biggest difficulty was between her and ds14 a few years back.

dd10 and dd7 used to play a lot together but now that dd10 is getting older thats shifting and dd7 is playing a lot more w/ds4- who used to be left out lots.i see this changing as babe gets older and dd7 gets closer in maturity levels to dd10.

nak now

i do like a 3 yr difference because the old can get out to say preschool and give me some time w/baby but is still a helper and had/has a babyhood. dd15 didn't have much of a babyhhod- but it worked for her because she never was much of a baby- did lots of things early.

we are talking about 1 more- dh has he'd like 3 yrs between them.i myself think maybe 2- since i don't have any in that spacing and i'd like them to be closer.also my age is a factor- i don't want any more after 35- i am aleady classified as high risk don't want to add to the list. i'll be 33 in sept.

i don't know if its easier or harder it just is- what i think makes a difference is going up in numbers. going from 1 to 2 not so hard for me but 2 to 3 was way hard.adding 4 easy- 5 harder and so far 6 easiest. we'll see what 7 brings- but dd15 may be out of the house about the same time!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I can recommend twins, they always have eachother.








The twins are 5.5 yo. and can also do stuff with the oldest 10.5 yo. But the 3.5 yo. is too young for most of it (they think), so he's the one with "noone".
Our 20 yo. has her own friends.








But then again, she plays with all of them when she's home, but that's a tad different. But it's very nice to have such a big sister, they all think so.
They'll all play with the baby, I suspect, when she's little and adorable.

But, I've never thought of it as a problem, they have their own friends all of them. We haven't really planned the kids/spaces between them after the others ages so they'll have playmates. We have kids when we want to and it's worked out great.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Pixie: LOL!! Sure, If only I had control over having twins!!!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

I guess I'm part of this club now. Just had #5 April 18







:

Ditto on have twins if you want a playmate







My twins are each others world, well one more so than the other.

Spacing, DS1 was almost 6 when DD1 was born, that was too far. He's not dh's bio-kid and I think the big spacing makes him feel even more left out.

DD1 was 17mths old when the twins were born, not something I'd reccomend







maybe a singleton but twins........ There are a lot of pro's to spacing that close, DD1 never remembers the twins not being there and she adjusted very easily when they came home.

The twins were 2-3/4 when Eden was born and so far I think that is the best spacing. They really enjoy having a baby sister, they loved talking to my belly when I was pg, got excited about a baby coming etc. Its so great to see them interact. Now DD1 was 4 and she get's possessive and jelous of Eden. She's a "big kid" so she wants to be able to pick the baby up and carry her and can't and its really frustating.

We're hoping that when Eden is older her and Elizabeth will have each other, being the only girls. Christopher is just so much older plus he's on the autism specturm so the craziness of the kids can be a bit much for him so he isolates a lot which doesn't help. The twins have each other


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

My first three kids were spaced right around 2 1/2 years apart, then had another when the third was 3 1/2. So now they are:
10 1/2 yr old boy
8 yr old girl
5 1/2 yr old boy
2 yr old boy

My two littlest are super close, it's so sweet. The only difference I noticed between the 2 1/2 and 3 1/2 year spacings, was that with the smaller spacing the child previously known as "baby" was potty training and still needed lots of help with things. A 3 1/2 year old is just, well, older! But still little and sweet with the baby. I was relieved that our youngest has fit right in playing with the older kids.

I do so wish I could have another. There is a priority battle going on inside me right now...trying to figure out if I should just forget about the incredible education my kids are getting at the Waldorf school they dearly love, pull them out and homeschool them or ?? (public school didn't do it for me), then I wouldn't hardly have to work...could just get away with doing a bit of child care. The economy has hit me hard recently and I only have two kids enrolled now in my home nursery program. I am trying so hard not to stress about it, but we have come to count on the money and I keep sort of freaking out randomly about it, like an exploding volcano. It's just so out of my control and I hate that feeling. I feel like I'm on hold. It's not like there's a lot of work options out there for someone with a toddler and another in a 1/2 day kindergarten.

ugh.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial* 
I guess I'm part of this club now. Just had #5 April 18







:

Ditto on have twins if you want a playmate







My twins are each others world, well one more so than the other.

Spacing, DS1 was almost 6 when DD1 was born, that was too far. He's not dh's bio-kid and I think the big spacing makes him feel even more left out.

DD1 was 17mths old when the twins were born, not something I'd reccomend







maybe a singleton but twins........ There are a lot of pro's to spacing that close, DD1 never remembers the twins not being there and she adjusted very easily when they came home.

The twins were 2-3/4 when Eden was born and so far I think that is the best spacing. They really enjoy having a baby sister, they loved talking to my belly when I was pg, got excited about a baby coming etc. Its so great to see them interact. Now DD1 was 4 and she get's possessive and jelous of Eden. She's a "big kid" so she wants to be able to pick the baby up and carry her and can't and its really frustating.

We're hoping that when Eden is older her and Elizabeth will have each other, being the only girls. Christopher is just so much older plus he's on the autism specturm so the craziness of the kids can be a bit much for him so he isolates a lot which doesn't help. The twins have each other

My oldest child was 11 years when number two came along, also the only one that isnt dh's bio child and the only one in the entire house with a diffrent last name (fil and both nephews are the same last name as dh, as one was sil's child but she was a single mom and gave the baby her name, the other nephew is actually fils nephew, so fil and dn dad are brothers). Before, it was just me and ds1.....in the city. Now he lives in a family of nine out in the country and has to share me. I totally understand about having a child feel leftout!! Fortunatley he and dn get along very well so its almost like he has a brother his own age!!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Azreial!









there was something I was going to ask you MoMs but now i have complete brain lock. will be back when (if) I remember what!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I hate when that happens.


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Anglyn, DS1 is also the only one in the house with a different last name. We live in a duplex and for a while il's lived next door (anywhere from 6-10 of them







). DS1 seems to like having a different last name most of the time. It definatly bothers me more than him. His bio-dad is still in his life. A few times we've thought about DH adopting him and changing his name. I think bio-dad would actually go for it, we all have a great relationship. DS1 was very attached his his Nana and she died a couple of years ago but he likes to talk about how he's a "X" just like Nana

:hi fairymom


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

nak

in our house we have 4 different last names! the oldest 2 have their dad's last name. the middle 3 have their dad's, and lo has dh's. i still have my father's because dh and i are not legally married- that'll change in oct. my 2 oldest have expressed their wishes as to having their names changed to dh's because they veiw him as their father and want nothing to do w/biodad.dh plans to adopt them later so they'll have their wishess granted- at that point we'll be down to 2 last names. i grew up in a 2 name family. i had my fathers and as did my mom- she kept it till i was grown so i wouldn't be left out- stepdad, sis and bro all had the same.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Though DS has commented on the last name issue, he is bonded with his actual father and grandparents, uncles, cousins all with his same name so I guess its ok. I think sometimes he's more overwhelmed than isolated, lo!!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

My house is soooo quiet today- even w/the 4 youngest here! the girls are playing quietly together. ds4 is taking his alloted time on the computer and babe is happily jumping in his jumperoo here by my side. I love times like these- esp because they are so few and far between!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

well that didn't even last an hour!

how often is it actually quiet in your homes?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I am losing this baby. Please say a prayer for me.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

annettemarie,


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I'm pretty sure I am losing this baby. Please say a prayer for me.









Oh no!! I really hope your feelings are wrong in this case.







s


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

annettemarie







: from me too. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

anettemarie:







s


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I'm pretty sure I am losing this baby. Please say a prayer for me.









So sorry!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fairymom* 
well that didn't even last an hour!

how often is it actually quiet in your homes?

Quiet???










Now what it that?










Can I add...un NEVER!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

AM.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

annettemarie

thinking of you


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

AM, thinking about you, how are you?


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Thinking about you AM!!


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

AM... I hope the little one stays, and I hope you are well...


----------



## rajahkat (Oct 1, 2003)

Oh no, Annette. I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself.

Kat


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

Thinking of you Annettemarie














:


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't know if there's an August thread, but I wanted to let you all know that we did lose the baby. I'm having a bit of a rough time right this minute, but I did write out what happened here.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1118757
I hoped it would make me feel better, but not so much.

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. It's very kind of you all, and one positive thing I can say that came out of all this is that I really did feel uplifted and loved by all of my friends, but online and in real life.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I don't know if there's an August thread, but I wanted to let you all know that we did lose the baby. I'm having a bit of a rough time right this minute, but I did write out what happened here.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1118757
I hoped it would make me feel better, but not so much.

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers. It's very kind of you all, and one positive thing I can say that came out of all this is that I really did feel uplifted and loved by all of my friends, but online and in real life.

I am so sorry. I know how hard this is for you right now. Sending healing thoughts for your body and your soul.

I am also so very glad you received so much support and you were able to feel the love from so many other people in your time of need. It's hard to feel such a lose and also feel unsupported on top of it. Please know I have been and will continue to think of you.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I know I responded in the other thread, but I just had to add a







to you, again.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry anettemarie.








Take care of eachother.


----------



## MrsSurplus (Dec 30, 2005)

AnnetteMarie, I'm so sorry.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

I am so sorry.
















Samuel Paul... sleep gently, tiny one.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

I am so so sorry AM!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Annette, I'm so sorry to read that you miscarried. I will be thinking of you, sending thoughts of love and healing for your family.

I remember fearing miscarriage for the first time with my fourth, because I felt subconsciously guilty or something for having another...I feel violently sick too just thinking someone would say that to you, and also because I'm sure someone would have said that to me too. I'm glad you can come here for support, where we all know that you loved that baby and provided a loving family for him, even if briefly.

I do hope you get your rest- do whatever you need to rest. Skullcap tincture works wonders for some people.

Blessings,
Jenny


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

(((AnnetteMarie)))

i'm so sorry for your loss. i lost my fifth at 7 weeks and the comments 'you don't want _*more*_ do you!' really upset me. _and_







: those that suggested it should be easier to cope with because you already have children


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Annette I am so sorry for your loss.







I lost my 5th pregnancy last April and found a lot of support here on MDC. In the real world, people were less than supportive, especially when I made the mistake of saying DH and I would be TTCing as soon as I felt ready. Well thank goodness we didn't listen to them because we now have our sweet baby Lucius who just turned 6 months old. I wish you peace and healing. Take good care of yourself.


----------

